# Driveler #47  Since it's the Holidays......



## kracker (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

never heard of him, but i like it!

One more dose of aquarium salt for da fishies then i got to get the kitchen cleaned up.


----------



## kracker (Nov 20, 2012)

His father was a Pentecotal Preacher and his uncle was a pimp. Truth. 

He also fought Roberto Duran on TV.

He's a bad man, physically and in his songwriting ability..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> His father was a Pentecotal Preacher and his uncle was a pimp. Truth.
> 
> He also fought Roberto Duran on TV.
> 
> He's a bad man, physically and in his songwriting ability..






Kinda reminds me of myself . . .


----------



## kracker (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda reminds me of myself . . .


You da man!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda reminds me of myself . . .



  You're more like "It's a great day"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> You da man!!!






Naw, YOU DA MAN !!!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 20, 2012)

Some yellin woman woke me up!!!

Tryin to get an ear ache, need drugs.

I did get the new 10' power pole on the boat and working. It is fast, you could gig flounder with it. 
Now we need some good fishing weather  to go slay trout in.

Everybody got their turkey plucked?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Some yellin woman woke me up!!!
> 
> Tryin to get an ear ache, need drugs.
> 
> ...



Mine's still thawing in a pan of water. Hope i can get it injected and tied up tomorrow night. 
 Not sure what a power pole is, but we use a 12 foot long wooden handled gig. Works good!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 20, 2012)

Power pole is a shallow water anchor system. Hydrolic powered with a fiberglass spike that sticks into the bottom. 

In water 9' or less you just hit a button, no dragging out the anchor and wet rope.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> never heard of him, but i like it!
> 
> One more dose of aquarium salt for da fishies then i got to get the kitchen cleaned up.



So what kinda fishies did y'all end up w/?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Power pole is a shallow water anchor system. Hydrolic powered with a fiberglass spike that sticks into the bottom.
> 
> In water 9' or less you just hit a button, no dragging out the anchor and wet rope.





Best invention in a long time IMO !!!  Worth their weight in gold especially on schooling fish !!! 





Crickett said:


> So what kinda fishies did y'all end up w/?





Piranhas . . .


----------



## kracker (Nov 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You're more like "It's a great day"


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 20, 2012)

The anchor rope stays dry on 1/2 of the fishing trips  i go on.

The old Hewes is a fishing platform and with the power pole tou can stop fish and then lift it and drift or run the troller and stop when you hit fish. No anchor splashing, banging around or wasted time.

I did not think much of them or think they would work well in our current/tides but if you use one just once you gotta have one.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Power pole is a shallow water anchor system. Hydrolic powered with a fiberglass spike that sticks into the bottom.
> 
> In water 9' or less you just hit a button, no dragging out the anchor and wet rope.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Best invention in a long time IMO !!!  Worth their weight in gold especially on schooling fish !!!


Yep!!




The investors came today........They toured the plant.........Asked questions, and got back in their chauffeured mini bus, and went back to wherever they came from!!.........Hope we made a good impression!!

Looking forward to four days off after the last two weeks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good deal Mitch !!  You want to work Tucker next week on some live/dead birds ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> So what kinda fishies did y'all end up w/?



right now we have in  a 29 gallon tank:
5 Platys
6 rummy nose tetra's
5 serpae tetra's
4 corydoras cats
and 2 zebra danio's
I'm already wanting to expand to a 55, but the wifey isn't on board with that idea. Yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best invention in a long time IMO !!!  Worth their weight in gold especially on schooling fish !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All i can figure is somebody went schizo at feeding time. It hasn't happened again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal Mitch !!  You want to work Tucker next week on some live/dead birds ???


Let me know what you have in mind??.......We have some live Mallards to work Tucker on, but would like to put him in a real hunting situation!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Let me know what you have in mind??.......We have some live Mallards to work Tucker on, but would like to put him in a real hunting situation!!





Will hollatcha when I get back from Arkie !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will hollatcha when I get back from Arkie !!!


 Just let me know when!!


----------



## slip (Nov 20, 2012)

Sup yawl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just let me know when!!




Hopefully Tuesday around 3ish, my place ... 




slip said:


> Sup yawl.




Evening Slam !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> right now we have in  a 29 gallon tank:
> 5 Platys
> 6 rummy nose tetra's
> 5 serpae tetra's
> ...



I thought you were doin a salt water aquarium?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2012)

everyone have their BIG pants ready for the meal tomorrow?

Well let's not get ahead of ourselves today it is coffee







or the real deal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you were doin a salt water aquarium?






That way he could have some speckled trout, redfish and flounder !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That way he could have some speckled trout, redfish and flounder !!!



I can't figure the boy out. Whys he dumpin salt into a freshwater aquarium?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2012)

pb sure has made life different


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gobblin, I see that you, MC, and Quack  are all awake.

OK, Happy Thanksgiving Eve to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Been up for an hour now and watched that dang white screen instead, read the newspaper, washing some clothes, took a shower, and now I am ready to eat breakfast and drink some good coffee from Gobblin and then I might be ready to face the world.

Hope all of you have a good day today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pb sure has made life different



Peanut Butter? Philip Bradley? Playing Bingo?


----------



## kracker (Nov 21, 2012)

Morning y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2012)

Turkey is in the brine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Peanut Butter? Philip Bradley? Playing Bingo?



My steelers just picked up Plexico Burris.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My steelers just picked up Plexico Burris.



You own the Steelers?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You own the Steelers?



It's a side venture.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 21, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It's a side venture.



Quack loves those..



Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz



Mernin sir. Whatcha brewin up for turkey day?


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack loves those..
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin sir. Whatcha brewin up for turkey day?



Get to go to Mamanems' tomorrow! Bout more xcited for this Tday than any ever. She just wanted the regular fixins, been brineing the bird since Mon.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> PBR sure has made life different







Hornet22 said:


> Get to go to Mamanems' tomorrow! Bout more xcited for this Tday than any ever. She just wanted the regular fixins, been brineing the bird since Mon.


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 21, 2012)

Mernin' time to all


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2012)

Good moaning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good Morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

Moanin chirrun!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin chirrun!!!



helro Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi yawl!  3 hrs & 45 minutes to go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hi yawl!  3 hrs & 45 minutes to go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just got the call, Dad is Frying the turkey tomorrow. 
Have i told ya'll how much i love some fried turkey


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 I sooo sowwy you have to work..........alll.............day..............long..............


mudracing101 said:


> Just got the call, Dad is Frying the turkey tomorrow.
> Have i told ya'll how much i love some fried ANYTHING!!


 fixed it for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> helro Jeffro



Mornin Mudro!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!!


 mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> right now we have in  a 29 gallon tank:
> 5 Platys
> 6 rummy nose tetra's
> 5 serpae tetra's
> ...



Cool! Yep you need a bigger tank! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you were doin a salt water aquarium?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't figure the boy out. Whys he dumpin salt into a freshwater aquarium?



I was wondering the samething! 



Mornin y'all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't figure the boy out. Whys he dumpin salt into a freshwater aquarium?



I have a parasite called "Ich"  that made itselff known Sunday. It looks like a white dot on the sides and fins of the fish. Fatal if left untreated as it will eventually reproduce enough to infect every fish in the tank. The treatment is to raise the water temp to 82 degree's and add one tablespoon of aquarium salt per 10 gallons of water. Ich can't reproduce in temps above 80 and the salt makes the fish produce more slime so the parasite can't latch on. I got 10 days to wait and hope it works as planned.
It's my own fault for not having a quarantine tank for new fish.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Cool! Yep you need a bigger tank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll tell Bubbette that you said i need a bigger tank! 
I want a school of harlequin rasbora's bad! Those are some neat looking fish!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll tell Bubbette that you said i need a bigger tank!
> I want a school of harlequin rasbora's bad! Those are some neat looking fish!


 Add my 2 cents too............. want me to bribe her with more of my peanut brittle?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mornin!



Mornin galfriend!!!  



rhbama3 said:


> I have a parasite called "Ich"  that made itselff known Sunday. It looks like a white dot on the sides and fins of the fish. Fatal if left untreated as it will eventually reproduce enough to infect every fish in the tank. The treatment is to raise the water temp to 82 degree's and add one tablespoon of aquarium salt per 10 gallons of water. Ich can't reproduce in temps above 80 and the salt makes the fish produce more slime so the parasite can't latch on. I got 10 days to wait and hope it works as planned.
> It's my own fault for not having a quarantine tank for new fish.



Ich is Ichy!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I have a parasite called "Ich"  that made itselff known Sunday. It looks like a white dot on the sides and fins of the fish. Fatal if left untreated as it will eventually reproduce enough to infect every fish in the tank. The treatment is to raise the water temp to 82 degree's and add one tablespoon of aquarium salt per 10 gallons of water. Ich can't reproduce in temps above 80 and the salt makes the fish produce more slime so the parasite can't latch on. I got 10 days to wait and hope it works as planned.
> It's my own fault for not having a quarantine tank for new fish.



Dang....I hope that works! Ich is some bad stuff! 





rhbama3 said:


> I'll tell Bubbette that you said i need a bigger tank!
> I want a school of harlequin rasbora's bad! Those are some neat looking fish!



 now don't you be gettin me in trouble w/ Bubbette!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!!!



Well....good mornin to you too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Dang....I hope that works! Ich is some bad stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`m scared of Bubbette...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich is Ichy!!!





Crickett said:


> Well....good mornin to you too!





Nicodemus said:


> I`m scared of Bubbette...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





I`m scared of you too...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I have a parasite called "Ich"  that made itselff known Sunday. It looks like a white dot on the sides and fins of the fish. Fatal if left untreated as it will eventually reproduce enough to infect every fish in the tank. The treatment is to raise the water temp to 82 degree's and add one tablespoon of aquarium salt per 10 gallons of water. Ich can't reproduce in temps above 80 and the salt makes the fish produce more slime so the parasite can't latch on. I got 10 days to wait and hope it works as planned.
> It's my own fault for not having a quarantine tank for new fish.



 Prayers for you and your fish bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Well....good mornin to you too!



Hellloooo there!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m scared of Bubbette...



me too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m scared of you too...


 Oh PuhLease!


mudracing101 said:


> Prayers for you and your fish bama


 you need to come clean my 'puter screen!


rhbama3 said:


> me too.




I done asked one time.......... you need some peanut brittle for her?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2012)

andandandandandandandandand
 but most of all...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh PuhLease!
> 
> you need to come clean my 'puter screen!
> 
> ...



naw, we're on a diet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> andandandandandandandandand
> but most of all...........



Fergot one!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2012)

But what happened to the salt water aquarium? I thought that's what you were putting together back when you were doin all of that knee walkin and beggin to Bubbette?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fergot one!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> But what happened to the salt water aquarium? I thought that's what you were putting together back when you were doin all of that knee walkin and beggin to Bubbette?



Enough with the aquarium questions.
He's got a fresh water aquarium and da fish gots ick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

Heyyyyyyyyyy bro's and sistas, just got thru cookin Dawn some applewood smoked bacon, farm fresh eggs(right out of da cheekuns butt) and biscuits !!


Gonna take a nap, hopefully wake up,  tend to my birdfield, and start packing for Arkie !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Enough with the aquarium questions.
> He's got a fresh water aquarium and da fish gots ick.



Was I talkin to you Shawty?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy bro's and sistas, just got thru cookin Dawn some applewood smoked bacon, farm fresh eggs(right out of da cheekuns butt) and biscuits !!
> 
> 
> Gonna take a nap, hopefully wake up,  tend to my birdfield, and start packing for Arkie !!



Well, I didn't know you could cook.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was I talkin to you Shawty?
> View attachment 700258






She's a dwag fan, enough said ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was I talkin to you Shawty?
> View attachment 700258





Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a dwag fan, enough said ???



Oh hush it.  JEALOUS.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, I didn't know you could cook.






Oh yes'm, I'm one of the unhearled cooks on here, 'cause I don't (know how) to take pics.  Also, probably the #1 cause of death of ducks and doves  . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yes'm, I'm one of the unhearled cooks on here, 'cause I don't (know how) to take pics.  Also, probably the #1 cause of death of ducks and doves  . . .



how can you poison all that corn? What a terrible thing to do to the poor wittle boyds.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> andandandandandand
> but most of all...........


 ditto!


rhbama3 said:


> naw, we're on a diet.


 but it's DIET brittle..............


Jeff C. said:


> Fergot one!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> But what happened to the salt water aquarium? I thought that's what you were putting together back when you were doin all of that knee walkin and beggin to Bubbette?


 guess he flunked at beggin..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Enough with the aquarium questions.
> He's got a fresh water aquarium and da fish gots ick.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy bro's and sistas, just got thru cookin Dawn some applewood smoked bacon, farm fresh eggs(right out of da cheekuns butt) and biscuits !!
> 
> 
> Gonna take a nap, hopefully wake up,  tend to my birdfield, and start packing for Arkie !!


 don't forget to pack your t-shirts..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yes'm, I'm one of the unhearled cooks on here, 'cause I don't (know how) _*to take pics.*_  Also, probably the #1 cause of death of ducks and doves  . . .


you can take'em, you just don't know how to POST them!
 that's where I come in.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2012)

you can take'em, you just don't know how to POST them!H22 has the same problem. Must be a man thang.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you can take'em, you just don't know how to POST them!H22 has the same problem. Must be a man thang.


 yeah, and "WE" have to deal wit it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 21, 2012)

Morning boys and girls...vacation sure is slipping by fast!    Before I know it, It'll be next Tuesday and I'll have to go back to work!     Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving...and please remember to be thankful for something!


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2012)

Woke up at 3am, turned on the light and started getting ready ... thankfully mom was up and asked what was going on, i said im goin hunting, she said its 3am ... i said aw man that woulda sucked sitting in the stand for 4 hours thinking WHERE IS THE SUN?! Just wonder how far i woulda gotten still half asleep like that, would i have drove?

Got a call at 6am "Hey, you comin?" "Yep, be right there" ..... Woke back up at 10

Guess i needed the sleep


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning boys and girls...vacation sure is slipping by fast!    Before I know it, It'll be next Tuesday and I'll have to go back to work!
> _*Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving...and please remember to be thankful for something!*_





slip said:


> Woke up at 3am, turned on the light and started getting ready ... thankfully mom was up and asked what was going on, i said im goin hunting, she said its 3am ... i said aw man that woulda sucked sitting in the stand for 4 hours thinking WHERE IS THE SUN?! Just wonder how far i woulda gotten still half asleep like that, would i have drove?
> 
> Got a call at 6am "Hey, you comin?" "Yep, be right there" ..... Woke back up at 10
> 
> Guess i needed the sleep


 Dang swip!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm hungary


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm hungary


 Me too and since I'm leaving in ooohhh, 40 sumthin minutes, I'm gonna treat myself to eating out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Me too and since I'm leaving in ooohhh, 40 sumthin minutes, I'm gonna treat myself to eating out!



What we eatin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What we eatin


 ain't much to pick from over this way, so I ain't decided yet......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 21, 2012)

Left over hamburger off the grill from yesterday.  Not bad but better yesterday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well i'm going to Chili's. Somebody sent me a free Queso coupon and i'm going to use it. Bye Keebs. I'll talk to ya before Thanksgiving but if i dont , Happy gobble gobble day


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i'm going to Chili's. Somebody sent me a free Queso coupon and i'm going to use it. Bye Keebs. I'll talk to ya before Thanksgiving but if i dont , Happy gobble gobble day


 Enjoy.......... and to you too!

I'll try to check in, if not..............
HAPPY THANKSGIVING Yawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

<-------Cheekun wiff some yeller rice stuff and kone bread!!


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------Cheekun wiff some yeller rice stuff and kone bread!!



Jeff I saw Jared and your wife a few days ago at work, i had to stop and say hello real fast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Jeff I saw Jared and your wife a few days ago at work, i had to stop and say hello real fast.



 Do you work on Hwy 20?


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Woke up at 3am, turned on the light and started getting ready ... thankfully mom was up and asked what was going on, i said im goin hunting, she said its 3am ... i said aw man that woulda sucked sitting in the stand for 4 hours thinking WHERE IS THE SUN?! Just wonder how far i woulda gotten still half asleep like that, would i have drove?
> 
> Got a call at 6am "Hey, you comin?" "Yep, be right there" ..... Woke back up at 10
> 
> Guess i needed the sleep



cotton pickin' younguns' ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Chili's Queso and chips and  smoky chipotle chicken fajita's. Black beans and rice  Now i need a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's Queso and chips and  smoky chipotle chicken fajita's. Black beans and rice  Now i need a nap.



 Tryin to stay awake myself.....strugglin


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Let the cooking......... begin!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Let the cooking......... begin!!!!!



Fried tropical fish with a splash of Ich sauce?  



hdm03 said:


>



  with


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried tropical fish with a splash of Ich sauce?
> 
> 
> 
> with



Fish are doing okay so far. Pretty active and the spots are gone. Now got to wait 9 more days to make sure the parasites die completely. I hope! 

Got a turkey to inject, lima beans with pigsfeet, squash and onions, and giblet gravy to make.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm ready for a drank.....one hour and fifteen to go......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fish are doing okay so far. Pretty active and the spots are gone. Now got to wait 9 more days to make sure the parasites die completely. I hope!
> 
> Got a turkey to inject, lima beans with pigsfeet, squash and onions, and giblet gravy to make.



Sounds goooood!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you work on Hwy 20?



Uhh, not sure where hwy 20 is I work off of jonesboro rd though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried tropical fish with a splash of Ich sauce?
> 
> 
> 
> with






Kang Chief !!!!!!  Awwww Hail brother !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Uhh, not sure where hwy 20 is I work off of jonesboro rd though



Oh ok.....it's the next exit south, Hwy 20/81 Atlanta Motor Speedway-exit 218 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Chief !!!!!!  Awwww Hail brother !!!









 Awwww Hail !!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried tropical fish with a splash of Ich sauce?
> 
> 
> 
> with






rhbama3 said:


> Fish are doing okay so far. Pretty active and the spots are gone. Now got to wait 9 more days to make sure the parasites die completely. I hope!
> 
> Got a turkey to inject, lima beans with pigsfeet, squash and onions, and giblet gravy to make.



Glad to hear the fish are doin good! I saw the harlequin rasboras when I went to pick up 10g of salt water today. They are some pretty cool fish.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried tropical fish with a splash of Ich sauce?
> 
> 
> 
> with


    King Jeff


rhbama3 said:


> Fish are doing okay so far. Pretty active and the spots are gone. Now got to wait 9 more days to make sure the parasites die completely. I hope!
> 
> Got a turkey to inject, lima beans with pigsfeet, squash and onions, and giblet gravy to make.





hdm03 said:


> I'm ready for a drank.....one hour and fifteen to go......



me too. one hour forty three to go


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2012)

seven mo minutes then I'll pee pee on the fire and call it a day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

Man it's good to be Quack !!!




Happy and safe Thanksgiving to all my dribblin fwiends !!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 21, 2012)

Quack is Whack


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> seven mo minutes then I'll pee pee on the fire and call it a day



well, that explains a lot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's good to be Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same to ya brother


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's good to be Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Backatcha QuackMaster!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone, i'm out


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

lima beans and squash and onions are done!
Got the giblets boiling and about to inject the turkey with cajun butter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> lima beans and squash and onions are done!
> Got the giblets boiling and about to inject the turkey with cajun butter.



Going over to older brother's tomorrow, a huge crowd will be there. There'll be several different kinds of turkey's cooked, so I figured I'd bring a Ham this time.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 21, 2012)

All I gots to do tomorrow is lay around, eat and watch T.V.

I feel like an Obama voter


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> seven mo minutes then I'll pee pee on the fire and call it a day





Jeff C. said:


> Going over to older brother's tomorrow, a huge crowd will be there. There'll be several different kinds of turkey's cooked, so I figured I'd bring a Ham this time.



Does ham go with corndogs?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

congealed salad congealing, got the makings for a "surprise" 'mater pie ready.......... and..........#3 or is it #4.........


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> congealed salad congealing


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

slip said:


>


 it's in the fridge "setting" .........OK?????????
ok, lemme git a shower, fix another drank & I "might" deal wit you..........


----------



## kracker (Nov 21, 2012)

slip said:


>


Must be some kinda hippie thang, if it ain't tater salad I ain't eating it it this time of year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

slip said:


>





kracker said:


> Must be some kinda hippie thang, if it ain't tater salad I ain't eating it it this time of year.



She's got bacon and tomatoes in it which is a plus, but all the rest of the stuff was a little much for me. However, a lot of friends love it! Lawd knows, the girl can cook some good vittles!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She's got bacon and tomatoes in it which is a plus, but all the rest of the stuff was a little much for me. However, a lot of friends love it! Lawd knows, the girl can cook some good vittles!


 I try............


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is hoping all you Youngins have a great Thanksgiving. Be safe and dont do anything silly. Leave that up to me.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Here is hoping all you Youngins have a great Thanksgiving. Be safe and dont do anything silly. Leave that up to me.


 You got it Dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> congealed salad congealing, got the makings for a "surprise" 'mater pie ready.......... and..........#3 or is it #4.........



#7, or is it #????, erything ready to put the tbird on in the mornin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Here is hoping all you Youngins have a great Thanksgiving. Be safe and dont do anything silly. Leave that up to me.



You aren't even in the top 10 "Most Likely to Win a Darwin Award" around here, Ky.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> #7, or is it #????, erything ready to put the tbird on in the mornin.


Thank GAWD all I gotta do is bring the congealed salad........ ok & surprise "LilD" with her mater pie, fixin to shut it down here........ Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Does ham go with corndogs?



  



Keebs said:


> congealed salad congealing, got the makings for a "surprise" 'mater pie ready.......... and..........#3 or is it #4.........







slip said:


>







kracker said:


> Must be some kinda hippie thang, if it ain't tater salad I ain't eating it it this time of year.







KyDawg said:


> Here is hoping all you Youngins have a great Thanksgiving. Be safe and dont do anything silly. Leave that up to me.




Same to ya Pops!!! 



Hornet22 said:


> #7, or is it #????, erything ready to put the tbird on in the mornin.



 Just 7


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's in the fridge "setting" .........OK?????????
> ok, lemme git a shower, fix another drank & I "might" deal wit you..........


I aint ever had a "salad" that had to "set" so scuse me for being a wee bit confused.


kracker said:


> Must be some kinda hippie thang, if it ain't tater salad I ain't eating it it this time of year.


Uh huh....Man i could go for some tater salad, too.


rhbama3 said:


> She's got bacon and tomatoes in it which is a plus, but all the rest of the stuff was a little much for me. However, a lot of friends love it! Lawd knows, the girl can cook some good vittles!


A bacon, mater jello salad?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2012)

slip said:


> I aint ever had a "salad" that had to "set" so scuse me for being a wee bit confused.
> 
> Uh huh....Man i could go for some tater salad, too.
> 
> A bacon, mater jello salad?


I think she used sour cream instead of jello. 

Man, am i beat! All that cooking tonight, still have a 2 hour and 45 minute drive tomorrow, and then have to fry a turkey.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think she used sour cream instead of jello.
> 
> Man, am i beat! All that cooking tonight, still have a 2 hour and 45 minute drive tomorrow, and then have to fry a turkey.


Hope you have a safe trip!!


Thankful for four days off after the last two weeks!!

I think I'm gonna go perform some terroristic act's  on some deer!! 

Stawking, and sniping are going to to be the Modus Operandi !!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't drivel anymore,but Happy Thanksgiving to all you idjits anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She's got bacon and tomatoes in it which is a plus, but all the rest of the stuff was a little much for me. However, a lot of friends love it! Lawd knows, the girl can cook some good vittles!



In congealed salad?   

Well today has arrived and it is time to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This old bird made it another year avoiding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well the coffee is ready and the smoker is warming.  I will be putting the bird in shortly and then the wait is on.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving y'all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 22, 2012)

Gobblin, I slept a few extra winks this morning and now I am ready for some of your coffee.


GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all of you fellow drivelers this morning. 

I hope that all of you will have a wonderful day filled with THANKS for having another day to live and breath, plenty of great tasting food, laughter, and lots of hugs and kisses for all of your loved ones.

Enjoy yourselves and please be safe while doing so.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving yall 








Yep


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 22, 2012)

Mornin folks, hope everyone eats to much. Stretch pants today


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 22, 2012)

mornin an happy Thanksgiving day boyz n gurlz.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy turkey day errybuddy. Be thankful for what you've got.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2012)

yawwwwwnnnn......smack, smack.
Well, time to grab a cup of double leaded coffee and get the coolers and cooker loaded. If everybody shows up that said they would, we'll have 17 people for Thanksgiving over there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Happy turkey day errybuddy. Be thankful for what you've got.



Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!!! ^^^^^^^ This!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 22, 2012)

Morning boys ... coffee's done ... let the cookin' and cleaning commence!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2012)

I wish the ol man or BIL would see an shoot a deer. I'm hungry.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I wish the ol man or BIL would see an shoot a deer. I'm hungry.



I thought the Hankus clan has already killed 4-5 this year?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought the Hankus clan has already killed 4-5 this year?



2 my hallowe'en doe an sis killed a 4pt on the opener. Slow for my usual blood bath type hunting.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>



Awwwww Hail!!! Turkey Kang!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving y'all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mater pie just finished cooking, congealed salad ready, now to relax wiff more coffee before I get ready to go down to baby sis's house, may even take a gun & check out the deer action there this afternoon..........

Oh, Slip?????  Congealed Salad ->drained dark sweet cherries, drained crushed pineapple, strawberry jello & black cherry jello dissolved in drained juices, then mix it allllll back together with some cottage cheese, a cup of chopped nuts and a coke (yep a can of coke), let it set and then dig in!  It's a family favorite here!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2012)

No deers


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> No deers



Oh well....pluck it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well....pluck it!!!


nope, new phrase is FISH......... pm incoming......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, new phrase is FISH......... pm incoming......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, new phrase is FISH......... pm incoming......


   Ehhhh?   

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2012)

Heading out to Dawn's grandmothers, then to my bro's plantation for Thanksgiving. 


Got most my stuff packed for tomorrow's trip.



Hope everyone has safe travels and a enjoyable Thanksgiving with friends and family !!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2012)

Kill dem Ducks Quack. Happy Thanksgiving. It will do you good to get out of the M.O.N.


----------



## kracker (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope all you drivelers and drivelettes have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving !!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2012)

Well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2012)

water


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2012)

Dont feel much like thanksgiving. No friends or family today at all. Had some turkey but thats about it.  Bout to head out to work... Least ill get to make some money today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2012)

Errybuddy fat and lazy now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Errybuddy fat and lazy now?



now?  don't get me started.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Errybuddy fat and lazy now?



Mizaruble more like it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> now?  don't get me started.





Hornet22 said:


> Mizaruble more like it.



I'm thinkin about downing four or five pickled okra (aka janitor in a drum) and then goin back for thirds. Beats stickin your fingers down your throat..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2012)

I just had a 'small' piece of sweet tater pie.  Stuffed again.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Errybuddy fat and lazy now?


yes!


Hornet22 said:


> Mizaruble more like it.


this too..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> I just had a 'small' piece of sweet tater pie.  Stuffed again.


I'm thinking some more broccoli/cauliflower salad & a "little" bit of ham to top off..........


----------



## Hankus (Nov 22, 2012)

Mebbe we make a kill deer in the mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2012)

You can tell duck season opened. The idiots are in full tilt in the waterfowl forum.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe we make a kill deer in the mornin


 good luck!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2012)

I am thinking a glass of Maker's may get me through.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am thinking a glass of Maker's may get me through.


 I had a couple shots with my b-i-l 'for I left their house!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Errybuddy fat and lazy now?



Stuffed!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can tell duck season opened. The idiots are in full tilt in the waterfowl forum.


 I stay outta there, them folks skeer me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2012)

Time to eat again!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I stay outta there, them folks skeer me!



Me too!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to eat again!!!


 I just snacked on da broccoli salit.......


Crickett said:


> Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I just snacked on da broccoli salit.......



Fittin to eat a ham on a roll or two wiff some sweet tater souffle, then maybe some  puddin. I ain't miserable enough yet!!!


----------



## savreds (Nov 22, 2012)

Evnin' y'all!
Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can tell duck season opened. The idiots are in full tilt in the waterfowl forum.


 Would this be a good time to go over there and ask a question like "is it ok to wait until they land to shoot them"?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2012)

savreds said:


> Evnin' y'all!
> Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fittin to eat a ham on a roll or two wiff some sweet tater souffle, then maybe some  puddin. I ain't miserable enough yet!!!





savreds said:


> Evnin' y'all!
> Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dang it I am full as a tick. But I can't quit snackin on that cheese cake with apple crisp topping and caramel glaze. I think I found the closest thing to the best desert ever made. 

Having a glass of fine sour mash and enjoying the end to what was a good day with all the family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2012)

savreds said:


> Would this be a good time to go over there and ask a question like "is it ok to wait until they land to shoot them"?



I think you should go for it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you should go for it.



I double dog dare him.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

don't know WHY I didn't see any deer..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't know WHY I didn't see any deer..........


Whurs yur urnge vest?


----------



## savreds (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whurs yur urnge vest?



Beat me to it!
Must be wearin' sum of dat 'spensive Bone Collector Buck Nasty gear that she didn't want to cover up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whurs yur urnge vest?





savreds said:


> Beat me to it!
> Must be wearin' sum of dat 'spensive Bone Collector Buck Nasty gear that she didn't want to cover up.





Sterlo58 said:


>


 I hadn't put it on yet!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hadn't put it on yet!!!!!!!



Uh Huhhhh...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh Huhhhh...View attachment 700656


~sigh~ and busted, I changed clothes too, but didn't get a pic of me in my briar britches (you can see those in the KeboMudfest pics) and my camo shirt & cap.....


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't know WHY I didn't see any deer..........








Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whurs yur urnge vest?





savreds said:


> Beat me to it!
> Must be wearin' sum of dat 'spensive Bone Collector Buck Nasty gear that she didn't want to cover up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Home from Montgomery!
Tired, fat, and happy. I was disappointed that i followed a truck with a trailer that had no lights, no tag, and not one single po po was between Columbus and Albany. Glad i didn't take Jenny's bet.
The Nebraska crowd was funny. They stood around watching the whole process of frying a turkey, from beginning to end. There was also very little left, so i think it was a success. 
Pretty tired after all the cooking and driving, so think i'll sleep late and then hit the woods in the afternoon.
I'm going to bed, and the wimmens are getting ready to go shopping. I think they are insane. No discount is worth going thru the Black Friday madness.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from Montgomery!
> Tired, fat, and happy. I was disappointed that i followed a truck with a trailer that had no lights, no tag, and not one single po po was between Columbus and Albany. Glad i didn't take Jenny's bet.
> The Nebraska crowd was funny. They stood around watching the whole process of frying a turkey, from beginning to end. There was also very little left, so i think it was a success.
> Pretty tired after all the cooking and driving, so think i'll sleep late and then hit the woods in the afternoon.
> I'm going to bed, and the wimmens are getting ready to go shopping. I think they are insane. No discount is worth going thru the Black Friday madness.



I hear ya Bro' ... If ya can't but it online it aint worth fussin over.  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from Montgomery!
> Tired, fat, and happy. I was disappointed that i followed a truck with a trailer that had no lights, no tag, and not one single po po was between Columbus and Albany. Glad i didn't take Jenny's bet.
> The Nebraska crowd was funny. They stood around watching the whole process of frying a turkey, from beginning to end. There was also very little left, so i think it was a success.
> Pretty tired after all the cooking and driving, so think i'll sleep late and then hit the woods in the afternoon.
> I'm going to bed, and the wimmens are getting ready to go shopping. I think they are insane. No discount is worth going thru the Black Friday madness.



What??? No blonde stories?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What??? No blonde stories?



Not this time. All vehicles were accounted for. 
Well, they couldn't stand it. They gone shopping.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not this time. All vehicles were accounted for.
> Well, they couldn't stand it. They gone shopping.


You couldn't PAY me enough to go shopping tonight NOR tomorrow!
ok, ya'll hold it down.........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You couldn't PAY me enough to go shopping tonight NOR tomorrow!
> ok, ya'll hold it down.........



G'night miss D


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2012)

I is outta here too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 22, 2012)

Good night yall


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 22, 2012)

Imma glad they is rails around my stand.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2012)

Goodnight Youngins


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2012)

Good morning and it is still black outside.

The coffee is brewed, the woods are waiting, and it is TGIF if you have to stand behind a counter today.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

Called in for today 2 weeks ago, goin huntin


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2012)

Man what a long night at werk...Glad its OVER.

Really though, it wasnt as crazy as i thought it would be. They had the crowd control stuff down pat...Nobody even got loud, made for a boring night


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

Turkey and Ham hangover!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2012)

Good moaning folks!  Nice and quite here at the office


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2012)

I need a drank..


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a drank..



Now; I could get on board with that!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good Morning fellow drivelers.  Kind of "frosty" on my pumpkin this morning so I slept a couple of extra hours.  Got my trash container out for pick-up, newspaper read, snack for breakfast.  Now I feel like going back to sleep.  Yep, still digesting all of that turkey and ham with all of the trimmings etc from last night.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a drank..





hdm03 said:


> Now; I could get on board with that!



Ain that the truth. Gotta wait tho, packing up and headed south, mama said she needed ground deer meat. Catch ya'll Sunday eve.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2012)

jeff c. said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2012)

Headed to the airport, then off to Arkie !!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the airport, then off to Arkie !!



Good luck!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have fun, Quack! Take lots of pic's! 

Time to unload all the cooking stuff and load up all the hunting stuff. I'm gonna climb a tree this afternoon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the airport, then off to Arkie !!



 Have a Blast!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



Say...... it is about lunchtime! 

I think a leftover fried turkey sammich with toast and mayo sounds pretty good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Say...... it is about lunchtime!
> 
> I think a leftover fried turkey sammich with toast and mayo sounds pretty good!



Sho does.....Ain't got no turkey though Wife forgot to bring any home from brother's yesterday.    

Do have some delicious Ham, but settling for some chicken tenders and fries for now


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho does.....Ain't got no turkey though Wife forgot to bring any home from brother's yesterday.
> 
> Do have some delicious Ham, but settling for some chicken tenders and fries for now



I intended to have a ham sammich, but my daughter took ALL the ham with her this morning to work.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2012)

I had me some Waffle House


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I intended to have a ham sammich, but my daughter took ALL the ham with her this morning to work.



does that make her the ham-burgler?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> does that make her the ham-burgler?



ba dum dum!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I intended to have a ham sammich, but my daughter took ALL the ham with her this morning to work.



Wanna trade? 



hdm03 said:


> I had me some Waffle House







gobbleinwoods said:


> does that make her the ham-burgler?







Keebs said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time to change clothes and go climb a tree. Ya'll have a great afternoon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to change clothes and go climb a tree. Ya'll have a great afternoon!



Same to ya.......Good Luck Bammer!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

Get em bamer


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I the only person on the internets today?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Am I the only person on the internets today?



Black Friday I guess. 

Oh well...gotta get ready for work.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm heading to da woods!  Ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

Well


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 23, 2012)

well what?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2012)

which well?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> which well?



The deep one!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 23, 2012)

Black Friday shopping. Dublin to Vidalia to Warner Robins. All gun stores plus Sears for some tools. Picked up a new Mossberg 30-06 including scope for 279 at Chuck's. Best deal I found.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The shallow one!!!



yep


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

The deer well, and the well is lookin low


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The deer well, and the well is lookin low



The wife was askin me today where you been


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> The wife was askin me today where you been



Workin an huntin. Get off too late in the day to do much more than feed up an do house chores so I can hunt on the weekends. We still after some cold water slabs once I get a few more in the freezer


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Workin an huntin. Get off too late in the day to do much more than feed up an do house chores so I can hunt on the weekends. We still after some cold water slabs once I get a few more in the freezer



four sore


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Black Friday shopping. Dublin to Vidalia to Warner Robins. All gun stores plus Sears for some tools. Picked up a new Mossberg 30-06 including scope for 279 at Chuck's. Best deal I found.



Sounds like a good deal 



crappiedex said:


> yep







Hankus said:


> The deer well, and the well is lookin low



Dig deeper!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got stands movin an goin up all over. They're so on the does right now that the patterns are out the window


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)

party at the Fla. boys deer camp, but no invite.......... They sound like they is throwin down over there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got stands movin an goin up all over. They're so on the does right now that the patterns are out the window



10-4, stay after'em!!!



Keebs said:


> party at the Fla. boys deer camp, but no invite.......... They sound like they is throwin down over there!



If ya cain't join em, beat'em!!


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> party at the Fla. boys deer camp, but no invite.......... They sound like they is throwin down over there!



Just wait till right before daylight to start shootin and fireworks plus some messican music real loud


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, stay after'em!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If ya cain't join em, beat'em!!


 raisin my glasss........ reachin to turn up the sound.......


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> If ya cain't join em, beat'em!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


 wanna jern me?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Just wait till right before daylight to start shootin and fireworks plus some messican music real loud



Tuning an open header small block at 2am is fun as well


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wanna jern me?



Can't, gotta take the crew huntin in the morn


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)

hankus said:


> can't, gotta take the crew huntin in the morn


   .........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wanna jern me?



I'm in


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm in


 Come on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Come on!



I wish...   Gotta pick up a rental tomorrow, go to a wedding  and head out Sunday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doe #2 goes down!!!! 
Just when it was almost two dark to see, 3 does stepped out of the woods. A big one, a mid sized, and a compact. Waited till they walked within 50 yards and then shot the big one in the neck( didn't want to ruin meat!). She weighed about 90 pounds. Took her to Lee Deer Processing for some deer bacon, jalapeno and cheese, and patty sausage. Man, that deer bacon is some kinda good!
Just need 2 more and my season is pretty much done!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish...   Gotta pick up a rental tomorrow, go to a wedding  and head out Sunday.


 well snap, looks like I'll just have to "pass" on a party tonight..........


rhbama3 said:


> Doe #2 goes down!!!!
> Just when it was almost two dark to see, 3 does stepped out of the woods. A big one, a mid sized, and a compact. Waited till they walked within 50 yards and then shot the big one in the neck( didn't want to ruin meat!). She weighed about 90 pounds. Took her to Lee Deer Processing for some deer bacon, jalapeno and cheese, and patty sausage. Man, that deer bacon is some kinda good!
> Just need 2 more and my season is pretty much done!


 YOU GOT WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, darlin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well


That's a deep subject!!



rhbama3 said:


> Doe #2 goes down!!!!
> Just when it was almost two dark to see, 3 does stepped out of the woods. A big one, a mid sized, and a compact. Waited till they walked within 50 yards and then shot the big one in the neck( didn't want to ruin meat!). She weighed about 90 pounds. Took her to Lee Deer Processing for some deer bacon, jalapeno and cheese, and patty sausage. Man, that deer bacon is some kinda good!
> Just need 2 more and my season is pretty much done!




Congratulations!!



Keebs said:


> Come on!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's a deep subject!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not too far out of bed. Gonna hunt tomorrow morning for sure, and then possibly the afternoon, but the bama/auburn game is on. Then, i want to hunt sunday morning in that 28 degree weather and then take my 4-wheeler to Valdosta and visit with Bugsy and Fish-bro.
My itinerary is kinda full this weekend, and i start call Monday.


----------



## kracker (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats Bama!


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2012)

About 8 too many deviled eggs and who knows how much sweet tater stuff....This would make a buzzard gag...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2012)

~sigh~too pitiful~ I ~of all people~............I have nothing.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Congrats Bama!


Thanks, kracker! 


slip said:


> About 8 too many deviled eggs and who knows how much sweet tater stuff....This would make a buzzard gag...


I'd be gagging after 3. Boiled eggs just taste metallic to me. 


Keebs said:


> ~sigh~too pitiful~ I ~of all people~............I have nothing.............


 
I don't know what that means, but have a goodnight, baby!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2012)

Evening Children in the peach State.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2012)

slip said:


> About 8 too many deviled eggs and who knows how much sweet tater stuff....This would make a buzzard gag...


Remind me to steer clear of you Young Ninja!!



KyDawg said:


> Evening Children in the peach State.


Good evening Old Man!!.........How are things in the Bluegrass State!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

*wake up slackers !!!!!!*


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2012)

Taking up the slack here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Taking up the slack here



Bout time you showed up. I need a refill..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time you showed up. I need a refill..



Sorry I've been over in the pf making sure my heart rate was up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry I've been over in the pf making sure my heart rate was up.



It's become more of a comic relief forum than anything over there. The mere fact that some folks actually believe the way they do is hilarious.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's become more of a comic relief forum than anything over there. The mere fact that some folks actually believe the way they do is hilarious.



But they vote and it is getting closer in GA every cycle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> But they vote and it is getting closer in GA every cycle.



Yes, there should be an IQ test required to be able to vote.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 24, 2012)

.                                                          .                                                     .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 24, 2012)

Strong coffee and pecan pie. Good combination...

Mornin` folks. I do hope ya`ll had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Live from da tree!
So far I've seen a rabbit and heard a turkey. So quiet you can hear a sparrow jUmping around on a limb. I expect the wind to pick up soon.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2012)

Lead is in the air  BIL early an me an dad jus attempted a double tap. We'll have to see who got the kill shot.


----------



## kracker (Nov 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lead is in the air  BIL early an me an dad jus attempted a double tap. We'll have to see who got the kill shot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2012)

Good Mornin.....

Tryin to figger out how to DVR different games on different channels. MizT's friend is getting married today and I have to attend  Who get's married on the Saturday after Thanksgiving, not too mention a day with HUGE NC implications.  

OH, how y'all is?? 

Congrats Bammer and Hankus!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin.....
> 
> Tryin to figger out how to DVR different games on different channels. MizT's friend is getting married today and I have to attend  Who get's married on the Saturday after Thanksgiving, not too mention a day with HUGE NC implications.
> 
> ...


I got married in the month of November, so you can probably guess my thoughts on this.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2012)

afternoon, folks!
Well, i screwed up. Instead of taking the shot i had at a trophy doe, I waited because i thought she would come into the foodplot. Nope, she had a different route in mind and stayed down the ridge till i lost her in the brush. I watched a yearling knucklehead stay under the feeder for 50 minutes till he had eaten every kernal of corn. I sat till 10am and then went back to camp for a much needed cup of hot coffee. Man! My feet were freezing!
Congrats to Hankus on the whak'em and stack'em. 
Gonna stay home this afternoon, try to charge up the close to dead battery on the 4-wheeler, and watch foobaw.
I'll definitely go back to that spot tomorrow and try again, only with a lot more clothing on. It's supposed to be 27 degree's in the morning.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> Well, i screwed up. Instead of taking the shot i had at a trophy doe, I waited because i thought she would come into the foodplot. Nope, she had a different route in mind and stayed down the ridge till i lost her in the brush. I watched a yearling knucklehead stay under the feeder for 50 minutes till he had eaten every kernal of corn. I sat till 10am and then went back to camp for a much needed cup of hot coffee. Man! My feet were freezing!
> Congrats to Hankus on the whak'em and stack'em.
> Gonna stay home this afternoon, try to charge up the close to dead battery on the 4-wheeler, and watch foobaw.
> I'll definitely go back to that spot tomorrow and try again, only with a lot more clothing on. It's supposed to be 27 degree's in the morning.


 at least you are SEEING them!
I'm gonna go back up the road this evening again, good sign, now just for them to make an appearance!
Congrats Beerkus!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2012)

ROLL TIDE!!!

I wonder if Quack has learned how to say that yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> I wonder if Quack has learned how to say that yet?



I got a feeling that the nekkid Twista champ will support the Tide after the rampage the Dawgs put on the yeller jackets today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>


 I know, right???

 I messed up a fattie this evening....... ALWAYS make sure you have enough bacon to cover *things*...... I'm juss sayin!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok y'all- get to it!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7406335#post7406335


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2012)

Saturday evening youngins. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok y'all- get to it!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7406335#post7406335


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Saturday evening youngins. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


Just finished up the left overs from my baby sis's today........ dangit, got a "falling apart" fattie just off the grill........... hope you & yours are doing good!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

Got to wrap Rob's birthday present, he turns 37 tomorrow! Got him an authentic bubble gum machine, and then filled it with .22 rounds!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got to wrap Rob's birthday present, he turns 37 tomorrow! Got him an authentic bubble gum machine, and then filled it with .22 rounds!!


Awsome Idea!!!!!!!  Tell Him I said "HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Awsome Idea!!!!!!!  Tell Him I said "HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!"



Yes ma'am! I sure will 

He saw the bubble gum machine on another forum and said it looked really cool. So, I went with it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yes ma'am! I sure will
> 
> He saw the bubble gum machine on another forum and said it looked really cool. So, I went with it!


 You're a good girl!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You're a good girl!



It also helps when he says "Buy me dat! I want it!"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It also helps when he says "Buy me dat! I want it!"


Sorry, that's when I'd slap him up side da head!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, that's when I'd slap him up side da head!





I don't mind it. Mostly cause he says it ALL the time, so I let it fly in one ear and out the other. And, it really does give me ideas. We both have Amazon wishlists created, so anytime a gift giving occasion comes up, I know what to get him


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't mind it. Mostly cause he says it ALL the time, so I let it fly in one ear and out the other. And, it really does give me ideas. We both have Amazon wishlists created, so anytime a gift giving occasion comes up, I know what to get him


Sure wish I'da been a member here before I got deevorced, with all the good advice flying 'round here, shoot, I may have kept it all together..................... for real!


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't mind it. Mostly cause he says it ALL the time, so I let it fly in one ear and out the other. And, it really does give me ideas. We both have Amazon wishlists created, so anytime a gift giving occasion comes up, I know what to get him




Aint'chu the one that has an ESEE izula?

I has reason for axting if you do ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Aint'chu the one that has an ESEE izula?
> 
> I has reason for axting if you do ...


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



*Keebs pulls up another page and googles "ESEE izula" out of great curiosity*



Am i right?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Aint'chu the one that has an ESEE izula?
> 
> I has reason for axting if you do ...



You mean, the Sugar Plum knife? Yep, I got an izula


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

slip said:


> *Keebs pulls up another page and googles "ESEE izula" out of great curiosity*
> 
> 
> 
> Am i right?


Nope, got one in my yard too, just settin back waiting........ smartbutt!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You mean, the Sugar Plum knife? Yep, I got an izula


Oh crap, yeah, now I'm cornfuzzled!


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You mean, the Sugar Plum knife? Yep, I got an izula



Yes thata one...


Okay if you hold it in yer hand like yer about to use it (peacefully) does the handle make it to and past your pinkie fanger? Or does the pinkie fanger close around the end of the knife? I know i can find the dimensions online but its kinda hard to hold a ruler and guess


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh crap, yeah, now I'm cornfuzzled!



Pssst, google it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Yes thata one...
> 
> 
> Okay if you hold it in yer hand like yer about to use it (peacefully) does the handle make it to and past your pinkie fanger? Or does the pinkie fanger close around the end of the knife? I know i can find the dimensions online but its kinda hard to hold a ruler and guess



The handle is just outside of my pinkie finger. Got a nice solid grip.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 24, 2012)

Beautiful night for a fire and a cup of coffee.


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The handle is just outside of my pinkie finger. Got a nice solid grip.



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Pssst, google it


Oh SHUT UP!!!!!!!!


crappiedex said:


> Beautiful night for a fire and a cup of coffee.


Got da fire, 'bout finished wiff da cup of ........... oh you said coffee, neber mind..........


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh SHUT UP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got da fire, 'bout finished wiff da cup of ........... oh you said coffee, neber mind..........



 

It was a toss up ... coffee won out


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Awesome, thank you.



You're welcome! 

Bedtime....see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2012)

It is Sunday and there is no sun



yet so brighten the morn with coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gobblin, the morning is definitely getting brighter with some of your coffee.

I got up early and somehow remembered that I needed to wash a couple of loads of laundry before my Daughter visits me today.  So I am washing away on the first load and waiting for my morning newspaper to see if my name is on the obituary page.     If it is not there, then I am considering continuing with the rest of today !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2012)

Im sitting in my boxstand with these youngsters watching the world wake up. I can see a beautiful hardwood hill that leads down to the hooch. The sound of the river is awesome. If i was a duck hunter we would be loadin up on the ducks right now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Mernin idjits..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2012)

Yesterday fer my crew


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yesterday fer my crew



Y'all done good Hankus!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yesterday fer my crew



Good job brotha!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2012)

Frosty mornin to ya folks!! Travel day!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 25, 2012)

Morning fellas ... how's it going?  Mitch's Dad & Uncle left early this morning.  All is quiet in my house once again.  One long lazy day left between me and a new work week.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yesterday fer my crew



wackin n stackin 

sup peeps


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yesterday fer my crew





Pile of good eatin`. Ya`ll done good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2012)

I need bacon and eggs and bacon


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yesterday fer my crew





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all done good Hankus!!





blood on the ground said:


> Good job brotha!!!!





crappiedex said:


> wackin n stackin
> 
> sup peeps





Nicodemus said:


> Pile of good eatin`. Ya`ll done good.



Good job-no doubt, but I'm a little disappointed actually!

I didn't see a single beer can in them pics!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2012)

Heads up folks.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=725180


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2012)

Fixin to head to cajun country!!! 

Y'all have a good'un the next few days!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2012)

Safe travels, Jeff!! 

Y'all don't forget to sign up for the Secret Shenanigans!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks folks


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thanks folks



That's a nice mess of meat you got there, Hanky! 

How ya doin'?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Dang Falcons are tryin to give me a heart attack.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2012)

I always figured falcons to be protected wildlife...hmm....do they taste good? 



Wait, you were talkin' about that silly ballgame, weren't ya?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I always figured falcons to be protected wildlife...hmm....do they taste good?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you were talkin' about that silly ballgame, weren't ya?



Shush it woman. Don't you have some nurse studyin to do or something?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it woman. Don't you have some nurse studyin to do or something?



Care plans and studyin' for my respiratory exam. That's what I'm SUPPOSED to be doin' 

Ain't got no motivation....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Care plans and studyin' for my respiratory exam. That's what I'm SUPPOSED to be doin'
> 
> Ain't got no motivation....



Well I can come down and let you examine the brown junk I'm coughin up that the Musinex is helping to get out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Care plans and studyin' for my respiratory exam. That's what I'm SUPPOSED to be doin'
> 
> Ain't got no motivation....



Well the messican is breathing hard . . . 




because of the Falcons at least that is the first of the reasons.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2012)

I think I`ll ease across the road and try to kill me a deer. Talk to ya`ll later this evenin`.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well I can come down and let you examine the brown junk I'm coughin up that the Musinex is helping to get out.



Uh, er, well.....no thanks! I'm pretty sure I don't want to see any brown junk!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the messican is breathing hard . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll ease across the road and try to kill me a deer. Talk to ya`ll later this evenin`.



Best wishes to ya, Nick!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's a nice mess of meat you got there, Hanky!
> 
> How ya doin'?



Fair enough I rekon



Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll ease across the road and try to kill me a deer. Talk to ya`ll later this evenin`.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, er, well.....no thanks! I'm pretty sure I don't want to see any brown junk!



Then you wouldn't have wanted to be in my wifes shoes last night. The idjits on the day shift had to put a rectal cath in a patient. Problem that she realized when she came on for her 12 hours was that they used the wrong cath. Tube was way too small. She was on the side of the patient and another RN was at the foot end of the patient, they deflated the balloon and when the other RN went to remove the cath,,,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,umm,,,,,,,,,,,,,lets just say both of them got exposed to biological contamination, but the other RN got covered head to toe.

She said due to the nature of the explosive situation the terminology in her report over that incident was rather colorful.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you wouldn't have wanted to be in my wifes shoes last night. The idjits on the day shift had to put a rectal cath in a patient. Problem that she realized when she came on for her 12 hours was that they used the wrong cath. Tube was way too small. She was on the side of the patient and another RN was at the foot end of the patient, they deflated the balloon and when the other RN went to remove the cath,,,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,umm,,,,,,,,,,,,,lets just say both of them got exposed to biological contamination, but the other RN got covered head to toe.
> 
> She said due to the nature of the explosive situation the terminology in her report over that incident was rather colorful.



Holy moly  I can only imagine the descriptors in the report! 

This care plan is killin' me. "Get the book!" they said. "It helps a TON!" they said. "Just copy the nursing diagnoses/plans from the book and get an easy A" they said. 

Yeah. They never explained how to USE the stupid book


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you wouldn't have wanted to be in my wifes shoes last night. The idjits on the day shift had to put a rectal cath in a patient. Problem that she realized when she came on for her 12 hours was that they used the wrong cath. Tube was way too small. She was on the side of the patient and another RN was at the foot end of the patient, they deflated the balloon and when the other RN went to remove the cath,,,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,umm,,,,,,,,,,,,,lets just say both of them got exposed to biological contamination, but the other RN got covered head to toe.
> 
> She said due to the nature of the explosive situation the terminology in her report over that incident was rather colorful.



When deflating a balloon in an orifice, ALWAYS stand to the side.


----------



## slip (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you wouldn't have wanted to be in my wifes shoes last night. The idjits on the day shift had to put a rectal cath in a patient. Problem that she realized when she came on for her 12 hours was that they used the wrong cath. Tube was way too small. She was on the side of the patient and another RN was at the foot end of the patient, they deflated the balloon and when the other RN went to remove the cath,,,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,umm,,,,,,,,,,,,,lets just say both of them got exposed to biological contamination, but the other RN got covered head to toe.
> 
> She said due to the nature of the explosive situation the terminology in her report over that incident was rather colorful.



And i thought i had a crappy day ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> When deflating a balloon in an orifice, ALWAYS stand to the side.





Duh, even I know that!



slip said:


> And i thought i had a crappy day ...



Slip, honey, you ain't seen crappy


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Man, i need a day off to get over being for a few days!
Wed- surgery in the morning, cooked in the evening
Thursday- drove to montgomery, cooked, ate, and then drove home
Friday- nothing in the morning, killed a doe right before dark that evening
Sat- saw 4 deer and didn't take the shot cause i thought they'd come closer( they didn't). Watched football from noon to midnight
Sun- saw 2 hogs and 2 deer. no shot at any of them. Came home and then drove to Valdosta to drop off 4-wheeler for fixing up by a master mechanic. Visited with Bugsy and Fish-bro  and then drove home.
I start call at 7am tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2012)

Sweet tater pie, with enough high grade on top to founder a goat...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sweet tater pie, with enough high grade on top to founder a goat...


stoopid gluten free diet.....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i need a day off to get over being for a few days!
> Wed- surgery in the morning, cooked in the evening
> Thursday- drove to montgomery, cooked, ate, and then drove home
> Friday- nothing in the morning, killed a doe right before dark that evening
> ...



Did you stop by the Moultrie Wal-Mart on that trip to Valdosta? I thought I saw you in a video.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Did you stop by the Moultrie Wal-Mart on that trip to Valdosta? I thought I saw you in a video.



No sir! Wal-mart( in any city) is one place you won't see me(or Nicodemus for that matter)  till after Christmas.
People are crazy this time of year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2012)

Wal-Mart is crazy year around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm headed to bed.
Gonna have to spend most of tomorrow listening to Doc's yelling "woof, woof!!!" and sic'em dawgs" at me. 
Saturday can't get hear soon enough.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 25, 2012)

I would about die going gluten free!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen and Pinot Grigio isn't such a bad combination..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2012)

I gave up the Grizzly (it was my brand) but like me some Pinot Grigio with my country ham and biscuits Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I gave up the Grizzly (it was my brand) but like me some Pinot Grigio with my country ham and biscuits Hugh.



Sutter Home 2004, it was a good week. 

If'n I had some ham I'd definitely be brewin up some biscuits. You done got my mouth to waterin now..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2012)

Next time I come south I will bring you some Ky. country ham if we can hook up. A new batch is coming off right now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen and Pinot Grigio isn't such a bad combination..


Man I just about tore the house up looking for some Long Cut Straight

Found a half a can out in the camper!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Next time I come south I will bring you some Ky. country ham if we can hook up. A new batch is coming off right now.



YOU DA MAN 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Man I just about tore the house up looking for some Long Cut Straight
> 
> Found a half a can out in the camper!!



Reserve can.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reserve can.


Also discovered a six pack of Sam Adams in the camper that I forgot about!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 25, 2012)

Rutt has cleared his immediate hidden stash  An he should bump supplies like that to a roll an a case


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Also discovered a six pack of Sam Adams in the camper that I forgot about!!





Hankus said:


> Rutt has cleared his immediate hidden stash  An he should bump supplies like that to a roll an a case



I agree, I think he got lucky and really wasn't plannin for emergencies.


----------



## kracker (Nov 25, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Also discovered a six pack of Sam Adams in the camper that I forgot about!!


You mean beer will keep if not drank right then?


I'm not gonna chance it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rutt has cleared his immediate hidden stash  An he should bump supplies like that to a roll an a case





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I agree, I think he got lucky and really wasn't plannin for emergencies.


I would agree with this statement!!

I just thought I would have gone to town before this evening!!

It didn't happen??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> You mean beer will keep if not drank right then?
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna chance it


If it is kept hot for an extended period, it will change the flavor to the the extent that even I won't drink it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If it is kept hot for an extended period, it will change the flavor to the the extent that even I won't drink it!!



Ain't nothin will prove a mans resolve to drink a beer better than havin only skanky beer around the house and drinkin it anyways.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> You mean beer will keep if not drank right then?
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna chance it





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't nothin will prove a mans resolve to drink a beer better than havin only skanky beer around the house and drinkin it anyways.


I do draw a line!!.........I have thrown beer out before!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2012)

Well another work week begins after a holiday.   Keep the chin up though as another is just weeks away.

And the coffee is brewed for you this morning.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2012)

26.2 degrees F in the vineyard this morning !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good Morning to you Gobblin and Greg.  Yep, there is plenty of frost on my pumpkin too.  It is 27 degrees here now and it feels about as "cold as a well digger's rear-end in Siberia" right now.  

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I surely need to get my rear-end defrosted this morning and to get my heart pumping again.  Turkey day holiday is GONE for sure and I really didn't get too much accomplished.  Christmas will be here in a couple of days and before we know it, the  4th of July will be here.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2012)

mernin idjits!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Mernin youinsall...


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 26, 2012)

Top of the morning to ya'll. Hope everyone had a grand Thanksgiving and weekend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't normally play the lottery, cause it cuts into my dip money, but when you're talkin nearly half a billion dollahs.. I might have to scrape up a few quarters and get me a ticket or two.


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 26, 2012)

Ive never played the power ball until friday and tickets are $2. I always thought they were a buck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't normally play the lottery, cause it cuts into my dip money, but when you're talkin nearly half a billion dollahs.. I might have to scrape up a few quarters and get me a ticket or two.



yep im a throwin my 2 dollas in da hat!  i need ta perchus me a man cave out around yellerstone


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yep im a throwin my 2 dollas in da hat!  i need ta perchus me a man cave out around yellerstone



Tell ya what, if I win all the cash, we will all blow this place !! But before we go, who ya'll gona tell to stick it ??


----------



## kracker (Nov 26, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I do draw a line!!.........I have thrown beer out before!!


Alcohol abuse!!!!




Morning all...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I do draw a line!!.........I have thrown beer out before!!





kracker said:


> Alcohol abuse!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah !!!!!!   Just plain "DRUNK"  !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning, a long work week ahead. I could get used to 4 day weekends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yep im a throwin my 2 dollas in da hat!  i need ta perchus me a man cave out around yellerstone



I get me a good enough chunk of that kitty and I'm relocating to a western mountainous region with a good chunk of property. Elk will be the meat of preference for the dinner table then.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I get me a good enough chunk of that kitty and I'm relocating to a western mountainous region with a good chunk of property. Elk will be the meat of preference for the dinner table then.



How much ya thank ya gona need my friend ?? And when I give it to ya..thank I will ever hear from ya again ??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't normally play the lottery, cause it cuts into my dip money, but when you're talkin nearly half a billion dollahs.. I might have to scrape up a few quarters and get me a ticket or two.


 me too, Mama needs some new shoes!


blood on the ground said:


> yep im a throwin my 2 dollas in da hat!  i need ta perchus me a man cave out around yellerstone


 


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, a long work week ahead. I could get used to 4 day weekends.


Meeee tooooo!!!!!!! Did NOT want to get up this morning!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I get me a good enough chunk of that kitty and I'm relocating to a western mountainous region with a good chunk of property. Elk will be the meat of preference for the dinner table then.


 don't forget to build the private airport so I don't have to drive out.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, a long work week ahead. I could get used to 4 day weekends.


howboutit mud!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I get me a good enough chunk of that kitty and I'm relocating to a western mountainous region with a good chunk of property. Elk will be the meat of preference for the dinner table then.


Man wouldn't that be shweet! 


Keebs said:


> me too, Mama needs some new shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Keebs, how was your Holiday?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howboutit mud!
> 
> Man wouldn't that be shweet!
> 
> ...


 Lets put it this way........... if I didn't have bills to be paid & needed more groceries, I could get used to sleeping late & hunting every day!  I could be a hermit pretty easily!  How 'bout you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howboutit mud!
> 
> Man wouldn't that be shweet!
> 
> ...


What up Blood


Keebs said:


> Lets put it this way........... if I didn't have bills to be paid & needed more groceries, I could get used to sleeping late & hunting every day!  I could be a hermit pretty easily!  How 'bout you?



You kill anything


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Lets put it this way........... if I didn't have bills to be paid & needed more groceries, I could get used to sleeping late & hunting every day!  I could be a hermit pretty easily!  How 'bout you?



im with ya!
twas not bad at all, shmoked a turkey for my family and deep fried one for the wifes family  all was good in the hood!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2012)

I could become a recluse, very easily....


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 26, 2012)

What is goin on in hear?  a tad bit chilly this morning


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> What is goin on in hear?  a tad bit chilly this morning



Nothin' !! 26.2 in the vineyard this morning !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



yer cheating


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yer cheating



I've heard that alot


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 26, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Nothin' !! 26.2 in the vineyard this morning !!



Probably wasn't far from that here this Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What up Blood
> 
> 
> You kill anything


 you'd've known it by now if I had've!
I DID see a doe......... heard a loud "plunk" eased my head to the right, just did see some "brown" thru the vines & was thinking "Dang that Chevy done found me again" and out pops a deer head, she looks at me, I look at her and she turns around & goes the other way, stops, looks at me again, raises her foot like she's gonna stomp, then just lets it down, puts her head down, raises it again, raises her foot like to stomp again, then *literally* prances off!
 That is my deer story from the weekend!


blood on the ground said:


> im with ya!
> twas not bad at all, shmoked a turkey for my family and deep fried one for the wifes family  all was good in the hood!


 sounds good 'nuff!


Nicodemus said:


> I could become a recluse, very easily....


 you & me both!


SnowHunter said:


> What is goin on in hear?  a tad bit chilly this morning


Hey sista, yep, had to crank the truck to warm it up this morning, too cold to start off without a warm up!


mudracing101 said:


>


 yep, we're back on track folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'd've known it by now



Had to read that three times. I didn't know you could fit that many a'post'ro'phe's into one word.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'd've known it by now if I had've!
> I DID see a doe......... heard a loud "plunk" eased my head to the right, just did see some "brown" thru the vines & was thinking "Dang that Chevy done found me again" and out pops a deer head, she looks at me, I look at her and she turns around & goes the other way, stops, looks at me again, raises her foot like she's gonna stomp, then just lets it down, puts her head down, raises it again, raises her foot like to stomp again, then *literally* prances off!
> That is my deer story from the weekend!
> 
> ...



Atleast you seen something, i hunted hard wed. thru sun. morning   and all i can say is hunting sux or i suck at hunting, either way

Luckily had a buddy feel sorry for me. Took me to his place and an hour before dark, BAM dead doe down

I actually hunted our lease every morning and afternoon without seeing a single deer. I dont get it. Oh well, thank goodness for friends with deer property.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had to read that three times. I didn't know you could fit that many a'post'ro'phe's into one word.


 worked for me...........


mudracing101 said:


> Atleast you seen something, i hunted hard wed. thru sun. morning   and all i can say is hunting sux or i suck at hunting, either way
> 
> Luckily had a buddy feel sorry for me. Took me to his place and an hour before dark, BAM dead doe down
> 
> I actually hunted our lease every morning and afternoon without seeing a single deer. I dont get it. Oh well, thank goodness for friends with deer property.


I honestly know how you feel.............. I got a call Saturday from my bestest bud from SC - - "I broke the ice, how ya want your deer processed?"  OH, oh, oh, I DID see a fox!!!!  Of course I was asked "Why didn't you shoot it?" well duh, I weren't fox hunting, I was DEER hunting!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> worked for me...........



Just for future reference. If you put the additional apostrophe's in the word "apostrophe" in the wrong place, you get a few "I AM A POTTY MOUTH's" added in the middle of the word automatically.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Luckily had a buddy feel sorry for me. Took me to his place and an hour before dark, BAM dead doe down


 Hey WAIT a minute, I didn't get a text about this!!!! Congrats, darlin'!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for future reference. If you put the additional apostrophe's in the word "apostrophe" in the wrong place, you get a few "I AM A POTTY MOUTH's" added in the middle of the word automatically.


 really?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2012)

You guys better get in most of your hunting this week. I'm planning to take some days off next week if my 4-wheeler is ready by then.
Plan accordingly.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mornin everyone. Hope ya'll had a great thanksgiving and no one got disowned.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You guys better get in most of your hunting this week. I'm planning to take some days off next week if my 4-wheeler is ready by then.
> Plan accordingly.....


 glad I'm taking 2 of my days this Thur. & Friday then!  Won't use the rest of them until AFTER Christmas!


Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin everyone. Hope ya'll had a great thanksgiving and no one got disowned.


 Totally behaved and had a great time! you?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Totally behaved and had a great time! you?



Had a great time but didn't behave.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You guys better get in most of your hunting this week. I'm planning to take some days off next week if my 4-wheeler is ready by then.
> Plan accordingly.....



You should go today, its dry at my place.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Had a great time but didn't behave.


I knew I saved this for "someone"!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2012)

fried deer back , corn and pasta salat..mmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fried deer back , corn and pasta salat..mmmmmmm


 oh yum!!  I am sooo hungry, no leftovers, gonna have to be a micro meal here, so I ain't looking forward to it!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I knew I saved this for "someone"!


----------



## pbradley (Nov 26, 2012)

Any driveler out there interested in taking 243's place as a Grinch Award Judge this year?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Any driveler out there interested in taking 243's place as a Grinch Award Judge this year?



You don't want the job?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Any driveler out there interested in taking 243's place as a Grinch Award Judge this year?



Sorry, i can't afford to move to Jellystone right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i can't afford to move to Jellystone right now.



Hunting and fishing just way to accessible and good for you out there huh?


----------



## pbradley (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't want the job?



I already have the job, I started the GA. Another judge would be helpful though.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Any driveler out there interested in taking 243's place as a Grinch Award Judge this year?


uuuhhh, what MC said..............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't want the job?


 I thought of you, to be honest............ or elfiii.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, what MC said..............
> 
> I thought of you, to be honest............ or elfiii.........



I didn't think a current "grinch" in standing could actually be a judge. We all know that Casanova Bradley is the perfect man for the job.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

miguel cervantes said:


> i didn't think a current "grinch" in standing could actually be a judge. We all know that casanova bradley is the perfect man for the job.


----------



## pbradley (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't think a current "grinch" in standing could actually be a judge. We all know that Casanova Bradley is the perfect man for the job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Heapin heppin of collard greens, a pile of crock pot BBQ pork and a few slices of loaf bread. Happy, Happy, Happy..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack . . .



Didjawl stack'em up?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heapin heppin of collard greens, a pile of crock pot BBQ pork and a few slices of loaf bread. _*Happy, Happy, Happy*_..





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack . . .


 you look diff'rent.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack . . .



You better get rid of that ugly mutt avatar before saturday and make room for a Bama avatar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> .



Why you laughin at my lunch?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you laughin at my lunch?


 I'm NOT, I was laffin at your "Happy, Happy, Happy" comment, I've been using that alot lately too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2012)

I could use another vacation!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm NOT, I was laffin at your "Happy, Happy, Happy" comment, I've been using that alot lately too!



It's an old Emeril Lagasse line, used in reference to what Pork Fat does for any food.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I could use another vacation!


 Me too.......... oh wait, I'm going to in uuummm, 2 & 1/2 more days!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's an old Emeril Lagasse line, used in reference to what Pork Fat does for any food.


 Nu-Uh, all he ever sez is "BAM"!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Didjawl stack'em up?





108 in 2 days, mostly divers.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 108 in 2 days, mostly divers.


 you shoot scuba divers????????


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you shoot scuba divers????????



you know how he gets with no Nekked Twista ....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> you know how he gets with no Nekked Twista ....


 true, didn't think 'bout that.............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

_*NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!













*__Something you forget to tell us about?????*

*_​


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrr, gotta go pick out a Christmas tree . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!



Obviously a photoshop pic. Ain't no way a Grizzly would get that close to Nicodemus.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obviously a photoshop pic. Ain't no way a Grizzly would get that close to Nicodemus.


 Does Klem have them kinda skillzz??  He's the one that posted it................ but I DO see your point!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Does Klem have them kinda skillzz??  He's the one that posted it................ but I DO see your point!



The smell off of either one of them would scare the Grizzly away before he even got close to them.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The smell off of either one of them would scare the Grizzly away before he even got close to them.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 108 in 2 days, mostly divers.



Ya'll smoked them. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The smell off of either one of them would scare the Grizzly away before he even got close to them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ya'll smoked them.






Had to leave Sundays kill there, 72 ducks.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 We're gonna have to have an intervention with you, you're slap-dab addicted!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to leave Sundays kill there, 72 ducks.


 why????


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2012)

Arrgghh .... stuffy nose, pounding head, sore throat ... and gotta work outside until midnight tonight.




sup folks ....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to leave Sundays kill there, 72 ducks.





Keebs said:


> why????



X 2  



slip said:


> Arrgghh .... stuffy nose, pounding head, sore throat ... and gotta work outside until midnight tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Folks down here are dropping like flies with that mess. Hope you get over it and I don't get it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Arrgghh .... stuffy nose, pounding head, sore throat ... and gotta work outside until midnight tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LYSOL PATROL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lukikus2 said:


> X 2
> 
> 
> 
> Folks down here are dropping like flies with that mess. Hope you get over it and I don't get it.


Mama just told me a while ago there is something going around like a "three day flu"........ said my oldest sis & her hubby had it, flu symptoms, but only lasts about 3 days........


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2012)

i don't like unclogging drain lines on equipment where the operators dip snuff!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i don't like unclogging drain lines on equipment where the operators dip snuff!!!



nasty


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mama just told me a while ago there is something going around like a "three day flu"........ said my oldest sis & her hubby had it, flu symptoms, but only lasts about 3 days........



Hmmm. I might just have to come down with that. 



blood on the ground said:


> i don't like unclogging drain lines on equipment where the operators dip snuff!!!





mudracing101 said:


> nasty





Reminds me of a new serviceman we hired years back. Got a call that the septic was backing up on the first floor of a five story apartment complex so the boss sent him. About an hour goes by and he is radioing the office telling them he got it fixed but would have to take the rest of the day off to shower, change clothes and get his stomach back to normal.

Seems he went to the basement to "check" a cleanout to see if it was clogged. As he unscrewed the cleanout plate a 6" stream of sewage hit him full force pushing him across the basement floor and flooding the basement at the same time. Excellent first day at work.  No one could look at him for months without thinking of that and laughing at him.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hmmm. I might just have to come down with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now THAT is nasty! sorry, bless his heart..........


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now THAT is nasty! sorry, bless his heart..........



Cool Avatar. Is that you and your Dad? I swear he could pass for my Dad back in the day, with the same Air Force uniform as well.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Cool Avatar. Is that you and your Dad? I swear he could pass for my Dad back in the day, with the same Air Force uniform as well.


 yep, that's us............ back when I was still blonde & still sweet.......... Thanks! 
Have you ever gone on the GI Brats site & seen if you knew anyone from past posts/bases?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2012)

What????


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What????


 just waking up?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just waking up?





I get my hands on that overgrown youngun of mine, I`m gonna thump his head!    Just cause...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What????



Hey!



Keebs said:


> just waking up?






Nicodemus said:


> I get my hands on that overgrown youngun of mine, I`m gonna thump his head!    Just cause...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey!





Howdy, Miss Cricket! I hope you are well.   


The knucklehead posted a picture of a sasquatch on my facebook page, standin` next to a bear while they were fishin` for salmon.  With the hidden intentions that it was me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, that's us............ back when I was still blonde & still sweet.......... Thanks!
> Have you ever gone on the GI Brats site & seen if you knew anyone from past posts/bases?



I never was on base. Before my time. Germany would have been a hoot though.



Nicodemus said:


> What????



Old and hornery 

What's up with ya'll? Milkman is "Tired and wore out". 

Actually I don't see how ya'll do it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I get my hands on that overgrown youngun of mine, I`m gonna thump his head!    Just cause...





Crickett said:


> Hey!


 KEWL avatar!!!!!!! <---diet coke, juss 4 u!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> I never was on base. Before my time. Germany would have been a hoot though.


Me neither, lived off base and only moved one time, I was one of the VERY lucky ones in that sense, but in a way, moving a good bit did have it's appeal!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Miss Cricket! I hope you are well.
> 
> 
> The knucklehead posted a picture of a sasquatch on my facebook page, standin` next to a bear while they were fishin` for salmon.  With the hidden intentions that it was me.







Keebs said:


> KEWL avatar!!!!!!! <---diet coke, juss 4 u!



Figured it was time for a new avatar!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Miss Cricket! I hope you are well.
> 
> 
> The knucklehead posted a picture of a sasquatch on my facebook page, standin` next to a bear while they were fishin` for salmon.  With the hidden intentions that it was me.



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7410699&postcount=444


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7410699&postcount=444





Grrr!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm out, Keebs you ready??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr!!!





mudracing101 said:


> I'm out, Keebs you ready??


 Yeah, lets roll!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fried pork chops, green beans, and Delmonico potatoes. Bubbette sez that sounds better than tater tots baked with cheese. It's a new one on me, but since i like tater tots and i like cheese, maybe it'll be okay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fried pork chops, green beans, and Delmonico potatoes. Bubbette sez that sounds better than tater tots baked with cheese. It's a new one on me, but since i like tater tots and i like cheese, maybe it'll be okay.



Add some chilli, jalapeno's and onions to them fancified tater tots and you'll have a winner. Or as Emeril likes to say, Kick it up a notch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Add some chilli, jalapeno's and onions to them fancified tater tots and you'll have a winner. Or as Emeril likes to say, Kick it up a notch.



She put the leftover chili in the freezer today. 
I do have a jar of jalapeno's and some onions, though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She put the leftover chili in the freezer today.
> I do have a jar of jalapeno's and some onions, though!



I bet you could nuke that chilli back into existence real quick like..


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like EWnDC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I like EWnDC



Blissful Device....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I like EWnDC



Me too! E is one smooth talker 

I gots some ham & scalloped potatoes, almost boiled cabbage w/ bacon bits and yeast rolls yellin' my name. 

Cheers ya'll


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

All you need is a nice glass of wine to go with that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> All you need is a nice glass of wine to go with that.



I'd just as soon put my head in a vise than mix EW n Pinot...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd just as soon put my head in a vise than mix EW n Pinot...



You probably dont like Chardonay with wild Rabbits either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You probably dont like Chardonay with wild Rabbits either.



I've never found a rabbit totin a bottle.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never found a rabbit totin a bottle.



That done it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> That done it.



You make it a bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon with that Hassenpfeffer and we'll talk. Just not much on Chardonnay's.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

Hassenpfeffer is best braised with German wine.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> All you need is a nice glass of wine to go with that.



HEY. Your right! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd just as soon put my head in a vise than mix EW n Pinot...



Eww. You stawkin me? KY didn't say nothin bout pinot 



KyDawg said:


> You probably dont like Chardonay with wild Rabbits either.



Chardonay is the only way to go with hassennfeffer. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never found a rabbit totin a bottle.



Ain't been huntin in alabama have ya? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You make it a bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon with that Hassenpfeffer and we'll talk. Just not much on Chardonnay's.



Cabernet is for drinkin. Chardonnay's for choking the life out of you when you need a drink.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hassenpfeffer is best braised with German wine.



I wasn't gonna cook da wabbit in it. I was gonna drank it while I et it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

Hugh dont nothing about rabbit an wine Lukikus. You drink it before you shine the light on dem an shoot um.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hugh dont nothing about rabbit an wine Lukikus. You drink it before you shine the light on dem an shoot um.



That's what apple pie is for, idjits..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

I had some Junior Johnson Apple Pie moonshine today, with a big old piece of cinnamon in the bottom of the bottle. Was not bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I had some Junior Johnson Apple Pie moonshine today, with a big old piece of cinnamon in the bottom of the bottle. Was not bad.



Sounds like good medicine.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You probably dont like Chardonay with wild Rabbits either.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've never found a rabbit totin a bottle.




'Sup Folks!!:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hugh dont nothing about rabbit an wine Lukikus. You drink it before you shine the light on dem an shoot um.



Thats always the way we done it. Drink the wine, shoot the box it came in, and then crank up the mobile battleship. A 67 Buick with a shotgun being held out all 4 windows was a bad night for a rabbit.....







And sideview mirrors.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> And sideview mirrors.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Robert's Rules for Rookies:
If you are in the driver side rear seat, DO NOT try to shoot a rabbit running left to right in front of the car.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

Yall most likely done things like shooting rats at the city dump too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yall most likely done things like shooting rats at the city dump too.



Yeah? So? 
You'd be shocked at how many doves and pigeons live around a landfill too.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah? So?
> You'd be shocked at how many doves and pigeons live around a landfill too.



So I loved dump shooting. Wiped out a many of wharf rats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> So I loved dump shooting. Wiped out a many of wharf rats.



Same here. Just had to be careful that a hobo wasn't in a box you were shooting at. The RR tracks were right next to the dump.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well the dreaded "white screen" took 68 attempts this morning and teed me off in the process before it would let me log on.      Sometimes, I think that you could have a baby in the time it takes just to get on this site.   Sure wish that someone would consider updating at around 3-4 AM EST each day when there was so little traffic instead.

Now send me some coffee Gobblin because I need some to get awake and get my rear in gear as I have a dental appointment at 8:15 AM today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2012)

EE, 68 tries you sure are patient.  

Well this will get the motor in gear.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 27, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

toe tappin tewzdy!!!

mernin everyone....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 27, 2012)

YO...  mornin folks.  Been awhile but I still around.  Just flying through to give a shout out.


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 27, 2012)

Mernin' time rascals! What I miss?
One shift then its on to week #3 of vaca!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning, Wazzzzzzzzzz up???????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

honey and butter on a cat head is the way to go!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> honey and butter on a cat head is the way to go!!!


Country ham and a fried egg n some cheese on a cat head is the way to go.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> honey and butter on a cat head is the way to go!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Country ham and a fried egg n some cheese on a cat head is the way to go.



I could go either way.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I could go either way.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Whatcha eatin' on? 


<-----punkin pie poptart & dunkin donuts coffee


----------



## kracker (Nov 27, 2012)

Hot links and fried eggs for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I could go either way.



So we've heard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ya'll makin me hungry.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

coffee,,,, double strength, hold the water.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> coffee,,,, double strength, hold the water.



I'm out of coffee....
How'd those kicked up tater tots turn out


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Whatcha eatin' on?
> 
> 
> <-----punkin pie poptart & dunkin donuts coffee


just had a handfull of peanuts, still workin on my coffee...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll makin me hungry.


 <--- I'll share!


rhbama3 said:


> coffee,,,, double strength, hold the water.


 bad day already?????


Miguel Cervantes said:


> _*I'm out of coffee.*_...
> How'd those kicked up tater tots turn out


 That sir is a Cardinal sin!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm out of coffee....
> How'd those kicked up tater tots turn out



The girls liked it, but it took salt and jalapeno's to make it edible to me. The pork chops were most excellent , though!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Country ham and a fried egg n some cheese on a cat head is the way to go.


or this will werk!


Hornet22 said:


> I could go either way.





Keebs said:


>


 Haaay!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll makin me hungry.


get back in da house b4 somebody c's you......don't hit me


rhbama3 said:


> The girls liked it, but it took salt and jalapeno's to make it edible to me. The pork chops were most excellent , though!



tater tots wif halapenyos are heaven sent!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I could go either way.






Keebs said:


>


Vacuum, wheres Mrs Hornet


kracker said:


> Hot links and fried eggs for me.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll makin me hungry.


 There you are


rhbama3 said:


> The girls liked it, but it took salt and jalapeno's to make it edible to me. The pork chops were most excellent , though!


You thinkin bout huntin this mornin?? Thanks we needed a lil rain

Sonic tater tots and one of those jacked up burrito's with the jal. peppers in it ,,,,,, They know they good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Vacuum, wheres Mrs Hornet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure did! Work is slow today, so i don't have to be there till 1pm. But then i realized i only had 2 places i could go without the 4-wheeler and decided to sleep instead.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure did! Work is slow today, so i don't have to be there till 1pm. But then i realized i only had 2 places i could go without the 4-wheeler and decided to sleep instead.



I'm not sure bout ya'lls way, but it is a dust bowl over here and i am sure glad to see a lil rain. Even if its only a tenth or two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not sure bout ya'lls way, but it is a dust bowl over here and i am sure glad to see a lil rain. Even if its only a tenth or two.


My garden that I planted a month late is very happy to see the rain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not sure bout ya'lls way, but it is a dust bowl over here and i am sure glad to see a lil rain. Even if its only a tenth or two.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> My garden that I planted a month late is very happy to see the rain.



looking at the radar, it looks like we are socked in for most of the afternoon at least.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay!


Heeeeyyyyy!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm not sure bout ya'lls way, but it is a dust bowl over here and i am sure glad to see a lil rain. Even if its only a tenth or two.





rhbama3 said:


> looking at the radar, it looks like we are socked in for most of the afternoon at least.


  Only thing I have planted is green onions and the dang cheekuns are working on them too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wassup drivelers ? Got a couple days off for some R&R. 

Thought about hunting this AM but the weather was more suited to sleeping in.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup drivelers ? Got a couple days off for some R&R.
> 
> Thought about hunting this AM but the weather was more suited to sleeping in.


 I don't blame ya, I sooo wanted to turn over & go back to sleep this mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My garden that I planted a month late is very happy to see the rain.





rhbama3 said:


> looking at the radar, it looks like we are socked in for most of the afternoon at least.






Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup drivelers ? Got a couple days off for some R&R.
> 
> Thought about hunting this AM but the weather was more suited to sleeping in.



I didnt want to get out of bed this morning either,......... wait i never want to get out of the bed at 5:30


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't blame ya, I sooo wanted to turn over & go back to sleep this mornin!



Simple...just call in sick  



mudracing101 said:


> I didnt want to get out of bed this morning either,......... wait i never want to get out of the bed at 5:30



I hear ya Mud.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

a late lunch but a good lunch........home made veggie soup and some buttermilk corn bread...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2012)

Woot Woot! 

Yall keep your fingers crossed for me. I got an interview Thursday morning. Working for another medical lab but doing a job that will run me between Valdosta, Tifton and Douglas.  Day shift, weekends off, good pay, back in my element. I'm praying hard for this. 

It was so nice to BRIEFLY see my Wobbert-Woo!  Sunday for a smidgen of a minute.    

Got the whole weekend off, gonna be in the woods and don't plan on coming back out until Sunday evening.  

Yall have a good'un. Gotta get ready for work so I can keep earning some money.  


Oh and BTW, if your husband tells you a dryer won't fit into your laundry room. LISTEN TO HIM. 15% restocking fees SUCK.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Woot Woot!
> 
> Yall keep your fingers crossed for me. I got an interview Thursday morning. Working for another medical lab but doing a job that will run me between Valdosta, Tifton and Douglas.  Day shift, weekends off, good pay, back in my element. I'm praying hard for this.
> 
> ...



Hope the job works out for you Bugsy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Woot Woot!
> 
> Yall keep your fingers crossed for me. I got an interview Thursday morning. Working for another medical lab but doing a job that will run me between Valdosta, Tifton and Douglas.  Day shift, weekends off, good pay, back in my element. I'm praying hard for this.
> 
> ...



Good luck with the job, and always listen to your husband. We're always right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2012)

Slight drizzle here, birds should be flying early, getting ready to go now !!


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slight drizzle here, birds should be flying early, getting ready to go now !!



Wack'em QuackHead!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

you no you are getting old when You talk about "good grass" and you're referring to someone's lawn.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

shady lane chili dogs, yall have been warned


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt want to get out of bed this morning either,......... _*wait i never want to get out of the bed at 5:30*_


just on the weekends......... 


Sterlo58 said:


> Simple...just call in sick
> I hear ya Mud.


 thought about it, but I'm gonna be off Thur & Fri., didn't wanna mess that up............. 


blood on the ground said:


> a late lunch but a good lunch........home made veggie soup and some buttermilk corn bread...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


that sounds good on a day like today!


turtlebug said:


> Woot Woot!
> 
> Yall keep your fingers crossed for me. I got an interview Thursday morning. Working for another medical lab but doing a job that will run me between Valdosta,_* Tifton and Douglas*_.  Day shift, weekends off, good pay, back in my element. I'm praying hard for this.
> 
> Oh and BTW, if your husband tells you a dryer won't fit into your laundry room. _*LISTEN TO HIM*_. 15% restocking fees SUCK.


 not "too" far off my beaten track!  for ya!
 nanner-nanner-naaaaanner, I don't have to worry 'bout that happening any time soon!


mudracing101 said:


> Good luck with the job, and always listen to your husband. _We're always right_


*cough*yeah*cough*right*cough*cough


Hooked On Quack said:


> Slight drizzle here, birds should be flying early, getting ready to go now !!


 



blood on the ground said:


> you no you are getting old when You talk about "good grass" and you're referring to someone's lawn.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just on the weekends.........



If i got to be up, why not you? I seriously thought you might be goin  huntin, thats why i texted that early, that and well i know you dont like it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If i got to be up, why not you? I seriously thought you might be goin  huntin, thats why i texted that early, that and well _*i know you dont like it.*_









 See?? I KNEW it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> See?? I KNEW it!



hey..HEY..... put that down!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 27, 2012)

Made some changes today. Felt DERN good, too! I'll be on a break from now until first week of Jan. I lfet my current school and am already enrolled in another, closer school. To start in Jan. I'll slide in at the same level I'm at now, so I won't be losing anything. 

Very few of you know the situations I've been in the past few weeks of school. I had no choice, as they tried to back me into a corner today after filing yet another complaint. This is not the end of the road. I absolutely WILL be a nurse!


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Made some changes today. Felt DERN good, too! I'll be on a break from now until first week of Jan. I lfet my current school and am already enrolled in another, closer school. To start in Jan. I'll slide in at the same level I'm at now, so I won't be losing anything.
> 
> Very few of you know the situations I've been in the past few weeks of school. I had no choice, as they tried to back me into a corner today after filing yet another complaint. This is not the end of the road. I absolutely WILL be a nurse!



Gettin careless with them needles huh?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hey..HEY..... put that down!








 come make me.........


Sugar Plum said:


> Made some changes today. Felt DERN good, too! I'll be on a break from now until first week of Jan. I lfet my current school and am already enrolled in another, closer school. To start in Jan. I'll slide in at the same level I'm at now, so I won't be losing anything.
> 
> Very few of you know the situations I've been in the past few weeks of school. I had no choice, as they tried to back me into a corner today after filing yet another complaint. This is not the end of the road. I absolutely WILL be a nurse!


 WTG, Sugah!!!


slip said:


>


 did you de-contaminate 'for you came in here?


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> did you de-contaminate 'for you came in here?



Pfft, if i gotta be sick so does errybody else.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Pfft, if i gotta be sick so does errybody else.








 wanna bet?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

well, well, well...............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

somebody isn't paying attention today.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, well, well...............





Keebs said:


> somebody isn't paying attention today.............



I had a customer


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I had a customer


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

BaZinga!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin careless with them needles huh?



Nah, they're just afraid of HOW WELL I can handle the sharps 



Keebs said:


> WTG, Sugah!!!



Thanks, Keebs! I had everything ready to go to slip into the other school in Jan, but was trying to hold out until this semester ended in two weeks. I'll take a hit, dropping out during this class, but it's worth it. They tried ot get me to sign some sort of agreement saying I wouldn't complain anymore...uh, yeah...ok.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, they're just afraid of HOW WELL I can handle the sharps



I ain`t listenin`....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, they're just afraid of HOW WELL I can handle the sharps
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Keebs! I had everything ready to go to slip into the other school in Jan, but was trying to hold out until this semester ended in two weeks. I'll take a hit, dropping out during this class, but it's worth it. They tried ot get me to sign some sort of agreement saying I wouldn't complain anymore...uh, yeah...ok.


 You got guts girl!!  I for one am very proud of you!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t listenin`....



They let me (ME) hold a scalpel the other day! 



Keebs said:


> You got guts girl!!  I for one am very proud of you!



Thank you  I addressed the class on my way out  For once, _I_ was proud of me. I think the Xanax I took a few minutes before might have helped out though


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They let me (ME) hold a scalpel the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I addressed the class on my way out  For once, _I_ was proud of me. I think the Xanax I took a few minutes before might have helped out though





Scalpels and knives don`t bother me. Neeedles though...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Scalpels and knives don`t bother me. Neeedles though...



The teacher was pretty quick about taking it away after I said something about it not being as sharp as a few of the knives I carry


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The teacher was pretty quick about taking it away after I said something about it not being as sharp as a few of the knives I carry





Amen Sister!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t listenin`....


 how long you been setting there??????


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how long you been setting there??????





Remember who I am. Ain`t no tellin` where I might be...  

Good thing I`m not a scalphunter.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They let me (ME) hold a scalpel the other day!
> 
> Thank you  I addressed the class on my way out  For once, _I_ was proud of me. _*I think the Xanax I took a few minutes before might have helped out though*_


Drugs are our frwiends!


Sugar Plum said:


> The teacher was pretty quick about taking it away after I said something about it not being as sharp as a few of the knives I carry


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember who I am. Ain`t no tellin` where I might be...
> 
> Good thing I`m not a scalphunter.


 you'll be another that I call "Litefoot" if ya keep it up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'll be another that I call "Litefoot" if ya keep it up!





awww!


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Drugs are our frwiends!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Amen Sister!!!







Keebs said:


> Drugs are our frwiends!



Shhhhh.....Slip's in here. Drugs are baaaaaddddddd. Very baaaaaad.......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

slip said:


>





Sugar Plum said:


> Shhhhh.....Slip's in here. Drugs are baaaaaddddddd. Very baaaaaad.......


I think he found our stash!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think he found our stash!!!!



Finders keepers


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think he found our stash!!!!



Ain't no way. I got a secret stash even I can't find 



blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



Can't tell ya! It's a secret!



slip said:


> Finders keepers



Wanna bet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ain't no way. I got a secret stash even I can't find
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always get left out


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Finders keepers


 be sure you know which *stash* you found.........


Sugar Plum said:


> Ain't no way. I got a secret stash even I can't find
> Can't tell ya! It's a secret!
> Wanna bet?


 I got ya covered!


blood on the ground said:


> I always get left out


 We left your's where it was..............  Uh-OH, hope THAT ain't the one Slipster found!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> be sure you know which *stash* you found.........
> 
> I got ya covered!
> 
> We left your's where it was..............  Uh-OH, hope THAT ain't the one Slipster found!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nope it was right by my fishin poles....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope it _*was*_ right by my fishin poles....


 where's it NOW?????


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2012)

keebs said:


> Where's it now?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where's it NOW?????



dats what im axin you


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dats what im axin you


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dats what im axin you


Uuuuhhhhh, I think you're asking the wrong one! Look at'em!




slip said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7409920#post7409920


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2012)

where's e'ry body hiding??????

I'm gonna hide it to the house.................

Mud??? You ready???????????????


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

If I eat one more turkey sandwich I will roost in a tree tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2012)

I got home early today.   

Still too dark outside to hunt other than to sit on the porch and hope one crossed across the yard.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Evening, People!
May have to cook some doe on the 1/2 shell tonight for supper with some garlic mashed taters.


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> If I eat one more turkey sandwich I will roost in a tree tonight.



I refuse to see anymore turkey, I believe i'd grow a fan..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> I refuse to see anymore turkey, I believe i'd grow a fan..



Them Nebraskan inlaws may have never seen a turkey get fried, but it sure didn't stop them from demolishing it. I had enough left for ONE sammich and that was it.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Made some changes today. Felt DERN good, too! I'll be on a break from now until first week of Jan. I lfet my current school and am already enrolled in another, closer school. To start in Jan. I'll slide in at the same level I'm at now, so I won't be losing anything.
> 
> Very few of you know the situations I've been in the past few weeks of school. I had no choice, as they tried to back me into a corner today after filing yet another complaint. This is not the end of the road. I absolutely WILL be a nurse!







Sugar Plum said:


> They let me (ME) hold a scalpel the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I addressed the class on my way out  For once, _I_ was proud of me. I think the Xanax I took a few minutes before might have helped out though







rhbama3 said:


> Them Nebraskan inlaws may have never seen a turkey get fried, but it sure didn't stop them from demolishing it. I had enough left for ONE sammich and that was it.



Hey Bama how's those fishies a doin'?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey Bama how's those fishies a doin'?



Hey, Crickett!!! 
We are in day 7 of treatment. No fatalities and only one fish still has  a few spots but it doesn't seem to bother him. 8 more days and i'll turn the temp back down to 80. So far, so good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2012)

Japanese chicken teriyaki bento box for dinner and stopped by the greek place for some baklava for desert...
My tummy is; HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY..


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Crickett!!!
> We are in day 7 of treatment. No fatalities and only one fish still has  a few spots but it doesn't seem to bother him. 8 more days and i'll turn the temp back down to 80. So far, so good!






My kiddos are wanting a fresh water tank. Just don't know where we'd put it right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2012)

Fresh asparagus, winter squash w/ onions and goat cheese.

Pretty good when finished off with a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Japanese chicken teriyaki bento box for dinner and stopped by the greek place for some baklava for desert...
> My tummy is; HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY..



Deer tacos tonight & gots some deer chili simmering on the stove for tomorrow night!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Deer tacos tonight & gots some deer chili simmering on the stove for tomorrow night!





I`m gonna build a pot of my chili tomorrow and let it simmer all day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My kiddos are wanting a fresh water tank. Just don't know where we'd put it right now.



I know the feeling. I want a 55 gallon bad, but at 4 feet wide, we just don't have the wallspace available. My 29 gallon is 30 inches wide, but a 46 gallon is only 6 inches wider and a little taller. That may be the ticket for me. 
If i can talk the wifey into it, that is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Deer tacos tonight & gots some deer chili simmering on the stove for tomorrow night!





Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna build a pot of my chili tomorrow and let it simmer all day.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna build a pot of my chili tomorrow and let it simmer all day.





We let ours simmer for a few hours & then let it cool & then put it in the fridge til dinner time tomorrow!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know the feeling. I want a 55 gallon bad, but at 4 feet wide, we just don't have the wallspace available. My 29 gallon is 30 inches wide, but a 46 gallon is only 6 inches wider and a little taller. That may be the ticket for me.
> If i can talk the wifey into it, that is.



We had a 46g bow front that was real nice but my husband wanted the 75g so we sold the 46g to get it. 

Maybe she'll come around! They are alot of work but are worth it I think.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> We let ours simmer for a few hours & then let it cool & then put it in the fridge til dinner time tomorrow!





It is always better that way!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Deer tacos tonight & gots some deer chili simmering on the stove for tomorrow night!



Deer tacos at da Cafe'356 tonight too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It is always better that way!!



Awwwwwwww Hail, Kang ornery old mod.


----------



## kracker (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know the feeling. I want a 55 gallon bad, but at 4 feet wide, we just don't have the wallspace available. My 29 gallon is 30 inches wide, but a 46 gallon is only 6 inches wider and a little taller. That may be the ticket for me.
> If i can talk the wifey into it, that is.


It's easier to get forgiven than it is to get permission.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwww Hail, Kang ornery old mod.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 27, 2012)

Howdy folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> It's easier to get forgiven than it is to get permission.



Yeah, whatever...... 

Oh, and ate some leftover chili with jalapeno's. Good thing i'm alone tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Howdy folks.



Hey, Dex! 
Speaking of Dex...... the last time we went to Statesboro, i was looking for Dexter, but never saw any town signs. Is it off I-16 or off 257?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Evening youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Okay, ky..... get on over to the Sports Forum and sign up. If i'm in, you are too.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, ky..... get on over to the Sports Forum and sign up. If i'm in, you are too.



Okay lets go.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Dex!
> Speaking of Dex...... the last time we went to Statesboro, i was looking for Dexter, but never saw any town signs. Is it off I-16 or off 257?



257 bust right down the middle of Dexter. Last town before I-16. bout 7 miles from the interstate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Okay lets go.


I'm already in. 


crappiedex said:


> 257 bust right down the middle of Dexter. Last town before I-16. bout 7 miles from the interstate.



Ah..... i'll be looking next time. I'm thinking thats about where the GSP popo likes to hide. He's been on the side of the road there quite a bit.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, ky..... get on over to the Sports Forum and sign up. If i'm in, you are too.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm already in.


You have done it again!!.........Hope this one works out for ya Bama...........Well maybe not!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You have done it again!!.........Hope this one works out for ya Bama...........Well maybe not!!



I hope I have some bacon left for Christmas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You have done it again!!.........Hope this one works out for ya Bama...........Well maybe not!!



I'm good either way. I can tolerate a Georgia win a lot more than i can losing to LSU, Auburn, or Florida. However, i like our chances of going to the Dome and beating the dawggies. 
I just think THIS game is picking the BCSNC. I  believe Bama and UGA can both clean Notre Dame's clock.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm good either way. I can tolerate a Georgia win a lot more than i can losing to LSU, Auburn, or Florida. However, i like our chances of going to the Dome and beating the dawggies.
> I just think THIS game is picking the BCSNC. I  believe Bama and UGA can both clean Notre Dame's clock.



I like the way you talk...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 27, 2012)

What's going on up in here, people?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I hope I have some bacon left for Christmas.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm good either way. I can tolerate a Georgia win a lot more than i can losing to LSU, Auburn, or Florida. However, i like our chances of going to the Dome and beating the dawggies.
> I just think THIS game is picking the BCSNC. I  believe Bama and UGA can both clean Notre Dame's clock.


I have never understood you sports guy's

But it is pretty fun to sit back, and watch the show!!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's going on up in here, people?


How are things at the Big Pine Tree!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's going on up in here, people?



Just betting my bacon against rhbama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just betting my bacon against rhbama.



Bacon's 3 packs of thick cut for 10 bucks at Publix. I'm good on pork bellies.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bacon's 3 packs of thick cut for 10 bucks at Publix. I'm good on pork bellies.



Yeah, but is it home made tarbox style?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but is it home made tarbox style?



I guess not. What is "tarbox style"?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2012)

Dont you ever go anywhere but here and the sports forum? Tarbox is a legend on the cafe thread. He has recipes for everything good, like the bacon in my AV.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have never understood you sports guy's
> 
> But it is pretty fun to sit back, and watch the show!!
> 
> How are things at the Big Pine Tree!!



Grand.

We are going to watch the DAWGS whup up on a lil nazi midget coached team Saturday. Killed a deer, got a duck or two to hunt later, whacked the fish at the coast last Friday, been eating good, and I have a ladybug on my Alt key that has been here for about an hour. So, not too shabby, I guess...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Nov 27, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Dont you ever go anywhere but here and the sports forum? Tarbox is a legend on the cafe thread. He has recipes for everything good, like the bacon in my AV.



Them Bammers are a lil slow, he will get there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2012)

Good night folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night folks!!



Night, Mitch!
You too, Ky and Altie!
I'm headed to bed too.


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2012)

Any of yall ever watch the TACTICAL knife show on TV? where they sell TACTICAL knives? You can tell they really know their stuff by the amount of times they use the word TACTICAL and their SURVIVAL bracelets.





Gawh ... i'd rather watch the spanish preacher channel...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2012)

Hope I am beating the dreaded white screen in the middle of the dark morning.

Here's to humpday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dang Gobblin, you did find a way to beat it.

I am kinda moving slow this morning.  Just got up and went out and got the newspaper.  Thankfully, my name was not on the obituary page today so I might be able to continue with the rest of today.

OH, by the way.  I saw our tax money at work yesterday.  Stopped by the gas station and went in to pay for the gas and there was a line of Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton wantabees throughout the store and even back out the door into the parking lot.  Man, they were buying those Powerball lottery tickets with all of our tax money like there was no tomorrow.  I heard the clerk say the lottery machine was running about 5 minutes behind.  What a madhouse!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

mernin folks.......I aint feelin so good taday, might even have a fever. time for advil.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 28, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2012)

Santa Claus is coming to town Santa Claus is coming to town... Morning ya'll, Hump day. Jal. and cheese sausage for breakfast. Nose running, forehead sweating... man this is good stuff

Blood if youre running a fever....GET Nobody wants to get sick.

Hope ya get to feeling better

Oh yeah almost forgot, KING NIC


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Santa Claus is coming to town Santa Claus is coming to town... Morning ya'll, Hump day. Jal. and cheese sausage for breakfast. Nose running, forehead sweating... man this is good stuff
> 
> Blood if youre running a fever....GET Nobody wants to get sick.
> 
> ...



Jal sausage was created by the good Lord on the 2nd day!

im tucked away in my work cave with a sign on the door saying enter at your own risk


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Today is my FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Today is my FRIDAY!!!!!



 who is braggin now  hhmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Today is my FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2012)

moanin'.......
Wish i was up a tree.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Today is my FRIDAY!!!!!




What you talkin bout Willis ???!!!???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> who is braggin now  hhmmmm


 MMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


>









 I'm only a text away........... 


rhbama3 said:


> moanin'.......
> Wish i was up a tree.


 I hope to be the next few days!  In between putting up bell pepper jelly & mango jelly..............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What you talkin bout Willis ???!!!???


 Gotta use up vacation days or lose them, so I'll take'em!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep


 That's right!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's right!



Well


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

Ya`ll set your calenders for January 11, 12, 13, 2013 for the Chehaw Frontier Festival. Come see us!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm only a text away...........



Even at 5:30


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll set your calenders for January 11, 12, 13, 2013 for the Chehaw Frontier Festival. Come see us!


 Can't WAIT!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Even at 5:30


 sure.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll set your calenders for January 11, 12, 13, 2013 for the Chehaw Frontier Festival. Come see us!



wait a minute...... ain't that the last weekend of deer season?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can't WAIT!!!
> 
> sure.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wait a minute...... ain't that the last weekend of deer season?



Hey, it is.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

Kang Mud!!!!!

deer roast with rice an gravy is da bomb


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 you gonna make it this year?


mudracing101 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Hey, it is.


 hunt morning, go to Chehaw for the day, hunt evening....... sheesh, what's the big deal????


blood on the ground said:


> Kang Mud!!!!!
> 
> deer roast with rice an gravy is da bomb


 oh that sounds sooooooo good!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, it is.


If i can whack two more Does before then, i'll plan on attending. Got to get the freezer filled first. 


blood on the ground said:


> Kang Mud!!!!!
> 
> deer roast with rice an gravy is da bomb



Ain't it though! 
I ended up eating chili with jalapeno's for supper last night, but it'll be deer tenderloin stuffed with onion and wrapped with bacon tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

i just don't like Christmas music anybody with me on this


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

I love decorating for Christmas but I hate when I get the lights out & plug'em in to find only HALF of the strand works!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i just don't like Christmas music anybody with me on this



 I love Christmas music!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i just don't like Christmas music anybody with me on this



Maybe, you are just not listening to the right song. Here's one about my in-laws:


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Maybe, you are just not listening to the right song. Here's one about my in-laws:



I forgot about that song.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i just don't like Christmas music anybody with me on this


 Nope.................. ONLY when they try to start it BEFORE Thanksgiving!


Crickett said:


> I love decorating for Christmas but I hate when I get the lights out & plug'em in to find only HALF of the strand works!





Crickett said:


> I love Christmas music!





rhbama3 said:


> Maybe, you are just not listening to the right song. Here's one about my in-laws:


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I love Christmas music!


not me, i love the holiday but cant stand the music. we open gifts to the sound of hank singin country boy can survive


rhbama3 said:


> Maybe, you are just not listening to the right song. Here's one about my in-laws:



vidideo is blocked here at werk


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

REK


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not me, i love the holiday but cant stand the music. we open gifts to the sound of hank singin country boy can survive
> 
> 
> vidideo is blocked here at werk



What is a vidideo??

Do y'all have an Elf? We adopted one this year & my kids named him Phil as in Phil Robertson. We actually had to draw a name for him b/c nobody could agree on one name. The choices were:
Willie
Phil
Jase
Si

We had 4 other names but I can't remember them.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> What is a vidideo??
> 
> Do y'all have an Elf? We adopted one this year & my kids named him Phil as in Phil Robertson. We actually had to draw a name for him b/c nobody could agree on one name. The choices were:
> Willie
> ...



My nieces do that with their kids and post pics, I think I have about as much fun watching it as the kids do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

This crap in my chest just won't go away. Not brown anymore, which is good (the mucinex is working) but if I didn't know better (based upon how this developed and how widespread it is) I'd think a bunch of us had been exposed to Plumonary Anthrax..


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> My nieces do that with their kids and post pics, I think I have about as much fun watching it as the kids do!



 My kids are lovin' it! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> This crap in my chest just won't go away. Not brown anymore, which is good (the mucinex is working) but if I didn't know better (based upon how this developed and how widespread it is) I'd think a bunch of us had been exposed to Plumonary Anthrax..



You've been marked! (Check your post #)


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This crap in my chest just won't go away. Not brown anymore, which is good (the mucinex is working) but if I didn't know better (based upon how this developed and how widespread it is) I'd think a bunch of us had been exposed to Plumonary Anthrax..


 time to consult Snowy about a poultice for that!


Crickett said:


> My kids are lovin' it!
> 
> 
> 
> You've been marked! (Check your post #)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> time to consult Snowy about a poultice for that!



Only if she'll apply it for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This crap in my chest just won't go away. Not brown anymore, which is good (the mucinex is working) but if I didn't know better (based upon how this developed and how widespread it is) I'd think a bunch of us had been exposed to Plumonary Anthrax..



mine is kicking in today! i had a low grade fever this morning. advil is great!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only if she'll apply it for me.



Dream on old man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mine is kicking in today! i had a low grade fever this morning. advil is great!



Just wait, it'll be with you for a while. I'm going on six weeks with this annoying stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait, it'll be with you for a while. I'm going on six weeks with this annoying stuff.



 six weeks  i have used more afrin since sunday than ever before! thinking about going for the shot in da cheak from the Dr.  I did it last winter when I had this junk.... i hurts like crazy and will make you walk like you got wooden legs with no knees for about 30 min but the next day,,,, feelin all better!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait, it'll be with you for a while. I'm going on six weeks with this annoying stuff.



My husband has been fighting this stuff for nearly 3 mths. Dr gave him the z pak & it cleared up some but he's still coughing & hacking nasty stuff up. Its crazy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i just don't like Christmas music anybody with me on this


Love me some Christmas music, fa la la laaa la la laaaa


Crickett said:


> I love decorating for Christmas but I hate when I get the lights out & plug'em in to find only HALF of the strand works!


I've usually got em on the roof when i find out half of em dont work


Crickett said:


> I love Christmas music!





rhbama3 said:


> Maybe, you are just not listening to the right song. Here's one about my in-laws:





blood on the ground said:


> not me, i love the holiday but cant stand the music. we open gifts to the sound of hank singin country boy can survive
> 
> 
> vidideo is blocked here at werk


Weirdo


Miguel Cervantes said:


> This crap in my chest just won't go away. Not brown anymore, which is good (the mucinex is working) but if I didn't know better (based upon how this developed and how widespread it is) I'd think a bunch of us had been exposed to Plumonary Anthrax..


 As Keebs would say, lysol man lysol


Crickett said:


> My husband has been fighting this stuff for nearly 3 mths. Dr gave him the z pak & it cleared up some but he's still coughing & hacking nasty stuff up. Its crazy!


Yeah my wife has been with a bad cough and hacking for about 3 weeks now


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Love me some Christmas music, fa la la laaa la la laaaa
> 
> I've usually got em on the roof when i find out half of em dont work
> 
> ...



zip it mudbuster


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> zip it mudbuster



Wow somebody's bein a scrooge! Maybe you should just do what this Elf did! That'll put ya into the Holiday spirit!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Wow somebody's bein a scrooge! Maybe you should just do what this Elf did! That'll put ya into the Holiday spirit!



yes, he seams to be in good shape 



p.s. I aint no scrooge


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Crickett?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Crickett?




Keebs made me do it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Keebs made me do it!





Not that!    I forgot to get the stuff out for my chili, so I`m just gonna do it tomorrow. There will be pics.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Crickett?



what up Nic? you would be proud of them youngans of mine.... they have managed to put 5 deer and 14 squirels in the freezer so far! tonight is squirel and dumplin night


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what up Nic? you would be proud of them youngans of mine.... they have managed to put 5 deer and 14 squirels in the freezer so far! tonight is squirel and dumplin night





Man, thta`s great! They done good. Tell em I`m proud for em!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Man, thta`s great! They done good. Tell em I`m proud for em!



yep not real sure why im in a hunting club, the deer were killed in the back yard.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a dream last night that i had a pet Yak. No idea why or even what good a yak is, but now i really want a yak.



Oh well, imma slip off into the woods for the first time in two weeks .... If i see a yak its coming home with me, if i see a killin size deer its getting a one way ride to a buddys house.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Wow somebody's bein a scrooge! Maybe you should just do what this Elf did! That'll put ya into the Holiday spirit!





Nicodemus said:


> Hey Crickett?





Nicodemus said:


> Not that!    I forgot to get the stuff out for my chili, so I`m just gonna do it tomorrow. There will be pics.


 *whew*


Crickett said:


> Keebs made me do it!


 just THROW me under da bus, whydoncha?!@?!


blood on the ground said:


> what up Nic? you would be proud of them youngans of mine.... they have managed to put 5 deer and 14 squirels in the freezer so far! tonight is squirel and dumplin night


 ohgoodgoshalmighty, will you adopt me already????


blood on the ground said:


> yep not real sure why im in a hunting club, the deer were _*killed in the back yard.*_


 ok, what's your address???????


slip said:


> I had a dream last night that i had a pet Yak. No idea why or even what good a yak is, but now i really want a yak.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, imma slip off into the woods for the first time in two weeks .... If i see a yak its coming home with me, if i see a killin size deer its getting a one way ride to a buddys house.


 Good Luck, whichever you get!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Not that!    I forgot to get the stuff out for my chili, so I`m just gonna do it tomorrow. There will be pics.


*whew* Don't skeer me like that! I thought I was fixin to be banded like Keebs! 

My chili is chillin in the fridge. Fixin to put it on the stove & heat it up for dinner! 


Keebs said:


> *whew*
> 
> just THROW me under da bus, whydoncha?!@?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> *whew* Don't skeer me like that! I thought I was fixin to be banded like Keebs!
> 
> My chili is chillin in the fridge. Fixin to put it on the stove & heat it up for dinner!





You`re completely safe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

Man did we ever lay the smack down on the doves yesterday, got wet doing it, but worth it !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

Quack! Ya`ll get a bunch a ducks out west?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack! Ya`ll get a bunch a ducks out west?






108 in two days.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 108 in two days.



Sounds like quite a large limit out west!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Ya'll behave, now, yahear?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll behave, now, yahear?



I ain't got no choice. I'm headed to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds like quite a large limit out west!






I had a lil help !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack! Ya`ll get a bunch a ducks out west?



He told me he was killing two with every one shot. If he'd have opened his eyes he might have gotten more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Man, Quack bro is livin' da dream.
I decided i need mo money so i bought two powerball tickets. You know, in case the first one had a wrong number on it.
On a different, but extremely depressing note..... da Big House has decided to limit internet access. Woody's is now blocked from me along wif all my foobaw and fishies forums.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re completely safe.





My chili was delicious! I took a pic for ya! I'll post it up later in the outdoor cafe!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My chili was delicious! I took a pic for ya! I'll post it up later in the outdoor cafe!





Let me know! Lookin` forward to it!


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2012)

Didnt see a durn thing, deer nor yak ... but the moon is like the suns evil twin right now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2012)

just finished slicing the deer backstrap and cutting onions. Oh man, i'm slobbering just thinkin' about it!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

I have discovered my ceegar thief


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I have discovered my ceegar thief



I said i was sorry.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

slip said:


> I said i was sorry.



Not those the swishers 








It was momma


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

Just great, gotta fly out of Milledgeville to Indiana to a funeral Friday.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just great, gotta fly out of Milledgeville to Indiana to a funeral Friday.



Duck avenge by plugging the engines


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Duck avenge by plugging the engines





Gotta keep big bro happy, he can't make it so he's sending me.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta keep big bro happy, he can't make it so he's sending me.



Ahhhh famly pulled rank


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

UPS man pulls up, says he has a big box to unload. I go to help him unload it and see a Akorn grill. My Christmas present  So much for the surprise.

Mama ain't real happy with the ups man right about now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

Who would have ever thought that 2 and a half gallons of kerosene would cost $22.95??? I would kill possums, clean the fat off em, render it down, and burn it before I would pay that.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Who would have ever thought that 2 and a half gallons of kerosene would cost $22.95??? I would kill possums, clean the fat off em, render it down, and burn it before I would pay that.



Dang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

Evenin kids!! Just got home from Lousianner......


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Evening Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff.



Evenin KyDawg, y'all doin ok up yonder?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

Howdy Jeff. Happy birthday, again.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin KyDawg, y'all doin ok up yonder?



Getting kinda cool up here for a Sowega boy.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin kids!! Just got home from Lousianner......



Were it where ya left it


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Jeff. Happy birthday, again.



Evenin Nic. Thanks again, with each and every birthday from here on out, I'm finding less and less to celebrate about


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Nic. Thanks again, with each and every birthday from here on out, I'm finding less and less to celebrate about



Should I brang wimmen stead of beer next time  Puttin the duck an run on flyin objects from MizT will make ya feel younger, ya know from the adrenalin an all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Should I brang wimmen stead of beer next time  Puttin the duck an run on flyin objects from MizT will make ya feel younger, ya know from the adrenalin an all



Skillet Aerobics..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Skillet Aerobics..



More like drunken pop knots


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Should I brang wimmen stead of beer next time  Puttin the duck an run on flyin objects from MizT will make ya feel younger, ya know from the adrenalin an all



   

Ya know any Puerto Ricans, they tend to keep ya on high alert....  







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Skillet Aerobics..


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> More like drunken pop knots



Sounds delicious

where ya get em


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Should I brang wimmen stead of beer next time  Puttin the duck an run on flyin objects from MizT will make ya feel younger, ya know from the adrenalin an all



I am in.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ya know any Puerto Ricans, they tend to keep ya on high alert....



One but she's big time dangerful 



crappiedex said:


> Sounds delicious
> 
> where ya get em



Start drinkin at daylight, get moufy wit the wifey an you'll magically have them in the morning


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am in.



yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Sounds delicious
> 
> where ya get em





KyDawg said:


> I am in.





Come on!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> One but she's big time dangerful
> 
> 
> 
> Start drinkin at daylight, get moufy wit the wifey an you'll magically have them in the morning



I don't get them anymore, the calouses on the back of my head after 24 years of marriage protect me from gettin em.


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> One but she's big time dangerful
> 
> 
> 
> Start drinkin at daylight, get moufy wit the wifey an you'll magically have them in the morning



I like magic


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't get them anymore, the calouses on the back of my head after 24 years of marriage protect me from gettin em.



Sweet av


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't get them anymore, the calouses on the back of my head after 24 years of marriage protect me from gettin em.



One big ol popknot!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I like magic



Me too, I just don't like all the voices in my head. I sure could put up with the voices and the whisperin in the background like you do.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I like magic



You around tamarra


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Start drinkin at daylight, get moufy wit the wifey an you'll magically have them in the morning


Dang!!.......Is that where all these knots on my head came from??


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> One big ol popknot!!



sloth from goonies


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!.......Is that where all these knots on my head came from??



Mebbe


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You around tamarra



Ima a round everyday

born this way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, I just don't like all the voices in my head. I sure could put up with the voices and the whisperin in the background like you do.



You could   let me see if i can help ya out


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

Prolly a good thing I was outta town!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Ima a round everyday
> 
> born this way



Auhite



Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> You could   let me see if i can help ya out



Heck, I had to unsubscribe from seein their FB posts everyday. They speak in some kind of code, I can only imagine what their whispers sound like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






How'd the Arky trip go?


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly a good thing I was outta town!!!



Its mo better to hang up the phone than be in skillet range


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, I had to unsubscribe from seein their FB posts everyday. They speak in some kind of code, I can only imagine what their whispers sound like.



wish I could unsubscribe


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I ain't got no choice. I'm headed to work.





rhbama3 said:


> Man, Quack bro is livin' da dream.
> I decided i need mo money so i bought two powerball tickets. You know, in case the first one had a wrong number on it.
> On a different, but extremely depressing note..... da Big House has decided to limit internet access. Woody's is now blocked from me along wif all my foobaw and fishies forums.





Crickett said:


> My chili was delicious! I took a pic for ya! I'll post it up later in the outdoor cafe!





slip said:


> Didnt see a durn thing, deer nor yak ... but the moon is like the suns evil twin right now...





Hankus said:


> I have discovered my ceegar thief





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just great, gotta fly out of Milledgeville to Indiana to a funeral Friday.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta keep big bro happy, he can't make it so he's sending me.





crappiedex said:


> UPS man pulls up, says he has a big box to unload. I go to help him unload it and see a Akorn grill. My Christmas present  So much for the surprise.
> 
> Mama ain't real happy with the ups man right about now.





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin kids!! Just got home from Lousianner......





KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff.





KyDawg said:


> Getting kinda cool up here for a Sowega boy.





Hankus said:


> Should I brang wimmen stead of beer next time  Puttin the duck an run on flyin objects from MizT will make ya feel younger, ya know from the adrenalin an all





crappiedex said:


> Sounds delicious
> where ya get em


 I had such goooood intentions to reply to all of this, but ya know, I kinda got lost................   It IS my FRIDAY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Its mo better to hang up the phone than be in skillet range



I didn even answer!! 

A'ight kids....can barely keep the eyeballs open. Been a long 4 days!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn even answer!!
> 
> A'ight kids....can barely keep the eyeballs open. Been a long 4 days!!


 Welcome home, CHief, git ya some sleep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I had such goooood intentions to reply to all of this, but ya know, I kinda got lost................   It IS my FRIDAY!



 

Night night!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> wish I could unsubscribe



Ever tried cotton balls in yo ears?


----------



## kracker (Nov 28, 2012)

'nite Jeffro!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Night night!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I had such goooood intentions to reply to all of this, but ya know, I kinda got lost................   It IS my FRIDAY!



Hey pretty lady  Come here often


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I had such goooood intentions to reply to all of this, but ya know, I kinda got lost................   It IS my FRIDAY!







Jeff C. said:


> I didn even answer!!
> 
> A'ight kids....can barely keep the eyeballs open. Been a long 4 days!!



take care


Im out too. yall be good


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

kracker said:


> 'nite Jeffro!



Awwwwee hail kang krackstar


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

Where'd erybody go ????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn even answer!!
> 
> A'ight kids....can barely keep the eyeballs open. Been a long 4 days!!


Later Jeff!!



Keebs said:


> I had such goooood intentions to reply to all of this, but ya know, I kinda got lost................   It IS my FRIDAY!


Yep Friday December 14 will be my last day working this year..........So long as the vacation time off is approved!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ????



Which time?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Hank I will bring the wine to the duck jumping or dodging or whatever it is.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2012)

*s*



Hankus said:


> Hey pretty lady  Come here often


so I've been told...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ????





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeff!!
> 
> Yep Friday December 14 will be my last day working this year..........So long as the vacation time off is approved!!


Boss said "You're off tomorrow?" I said "Yeah & Friday too"....... "OH".......... 
Later gotta eat & crash.....................  Someone tell Mud I'll catch up wiff him later................


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Hank I will bring the wine to the duck jumping or dodging or whatever it is.



Well it'll be what it's gonna evolve into but fer shore it'll be alcohol fueled


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well it'll be what it's gonna evolve into but fer shore it'll be alcohol fueled



My in-laws left some beer here after Thanksgiving (that is a miracle in itself) called Spaten. I know why they left it now, took all my Miller lite with them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well it'll be what it's gonna evolve into but fer shore it'll be alcohol fueled






I didn't drink, but 2 beers while in Arkansas, but Laaaaaawd I put away some Crown and DC !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't drink, but 2 beers while in Arkansas, but Laaaaaawd I put away some Crown and DC !!!



Hey Quack I left you a dove recipe over on the Grandaddy thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack I left you a dove recipe over on the Grandaddy thread.






I saw that, it's similar to what I do !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ????


I started to call you Tuesday, but I had a really bad day at work, and most of it was outside in the rain........... After that I didn't really have any desire to sit on a bird field


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I started to call you Tuesday, but I had a really bad day at work, and most of it was outside in the rain........... After that I didn't really have any desire to sit on a bird field





I figured you wouldn't want to sit in the rain, it was a barn burner though !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I figured you wouldn't want to sit in the rain, it was a barn burner though !!!


I wasn't able to leave work early enough to make the trip worthwhile!!.........Hate I missed it!!

I was hoping to leave early, but wound up staying at work till 5:30, and it was already dark by then!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


'nite Hankus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Do you need some beer to wash that popcorn down with??

How long do you have to keep that avatar??...........Every time I see it I think it is Glen Buck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you need some beer to wash that popcorn down with??
> 
> How long do you have to keep that avatar??...........Every time I see it I think it is Glen Buck






Til Saturday . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2012)

Let's be envious of keebsisnotgoingtoworktoday

Well it white screen has not been here this AM.  

So the coffee is brewed and kept warm and fresh.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let's be envious of keebsisnotgoingtoworktoday
> 
> Well it white screen has not been here this AM.
> 
> So the coffee is brewed and kept warm and fresh.



Gobblin, what do you mean by:  Well white screen has not been here this AM !!!!!    I have been trying for the past 45 minutes to get online here BUT that dang "white screen" just lit up my screen continuously.   You got smart and starting to get up super early so that all of us can enjoy your good coffee.  I guess that I will have to change my sleeping schedule as well.

Over the years, I have known of several companies that ALL backed up their computer system starting at 2AM-3AM every night and I sure wish this one could be done the same.  

Now I will be glad to drink some of your good coffee since it is a "THIRSTY THURSDAY."


And before I forget, unfortunately since I didn't win the Powerball last night, I will have to continue working today as usual.  Hope everyone has a good day and will pass it on.

AND TO KEEBO.........HAVE FUN AND ENJOY YOUR TIME OFF.  HOPE YOU SHOOT A BIG BUCK.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

good morning children!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Got coffee again...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Good Mornin, Friday eve
Well i guess you can tell i didnt win the lottery last night cause i would of disowned all of ya........except for some of the wemminz that is


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Mornin, Friday eve
> Well i guess you can tell i didnt win the lottery last night cause i would of disowned all of ya........except for some of the wemminz that is



thanks,,,,,,,Pal


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thanks,,,,,,,Pal



 I'm still here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

Cajun sausage and fried taters is so very good


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.     No mom, I do not want to go to school today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2012)

Moanin good peeples,  called in some favors, so I'm off til Monday morning.  Too bad I got to spend 2 of those days in Indiana at a funeral of somebody I never really liked...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 29, 2012)

HEY QUACK!!!!   You gotta twista tournament coming up???  

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/57914/peanut_butter_in_55_gallon_barrel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> HEY QUACK!!!!   You gotta twista tournament coming up???
> 
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/57914/peanut_butter_in_55_gallon_barrel






Mebbe . . . 


Miss ya gal friend !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Moanin folks.....gotta bunch of runnin around to do today, if I can get woke up!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks.....gotta bunch of runnin around to do today, if I can get woke up!!!



I would think that running from pop knots would be motivation enough..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin folks.....gotta bunch of runnin around to do today, if I can get woke up!!!





Alot easier to "drive" around than it is to "run" around . . .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 29, 2012)

25.3 in the vineyard this morning !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 25.3 in the vineyard this morning !!



You've got a vineyard?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a vineyard?



accross the road !! Tiger Mountain Vineyards !! You want some fermented grapes ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would think that running from pop knots would be motivation enough..






Hooked On Quack said:


> Alot easier to "drive" around than it is to "run" around . . .



10-4, ain't in no hurry to get back in a car right now though. Y'all just let me procrastinate, please!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> accross the road !! Tiger Mountain Vineyards !! You want some fermented grapes ??



Is it yours or are we gonna have to go steal those frost bitten grapes to make some Ice Wine..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it yours or are we gonna have to go steal those frost bitten grapes to make some Ice Wine..



Not mine !! Kin tho. we ain't gotta steal no wine !! Stuff ain't strong enough fer me !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Not mine !! Kin tho. we ain't gotta steal no wine !! Stuff ain't strong enough fer me !!



You ever had Ice Wine?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ever had Ice Wine?



Had natty ice........that close


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Had natty ice........that close



Sorry bro', not even.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .
> 
> 
> Miss ya gal friend !!!!



Me too babe ... we gotta get together if I ever have another weekend at home when you ain't werkin'!  

Goin' to see my baby today.  Mitch has been about to pester me to death ever since I sent him back.  He's like a kid at Christmas!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a vineyard?



We sure do discuss wine a lot in here these days.  Next thing you know we'll be starting a book club!   

OK boys ... I sat around drinking coffee long enough.  Gotta get up and get out!  See ya'll lata


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Me too babe ... we gotta get together if I ever have another weekend at home when you ain't werkin'!
> 
> Goin' to see my baby today.  Mitch has been about to pester me to death ever since I sent him back.  He's like a kid at Christmas!
> 
> ...


That's better than starting quilting be's...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's better than starting quilting be's...



I dunno ... I need a camo quilt.  I heard Hankus is heck with a needle and thread, but the PBR quilt pattern didn't really fit my decor.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ever had Ice Wine?



Don't reckon.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 29, 2012)

Google is a man's best friend.........sometimes !! Never heard of ice wine before. My new knowledge for the day !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's better than starting quilting be's...



Kang Messican!!!  I didn know dey had Kangs in Messico!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

danged ol fried cat fish, buttered taters, and green beans again


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> danged ol fried cat fish, buttered taters, and green beans again



Mornin Scrooge!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> danged ol fried cat fish, buttered taters, and green beans again



potty mouth !!! fer breakfast ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Kang Messican!!!  I didn know dey had Kangs in Messico!!



They did back before them spanish dudes ran them all out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Scrooge!


 howyoudoin? 


greg_n_clayton said:


> potty mouth !!! fer breakfast ??



it is my lunch time you dang city slicker


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They did back before them spanish dudes ran them all out.



Oh yeah.....dats right!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's better than starting quilting be's...


Kang Messican


blood on the ground said:


> danged ol fried cat fish, buttered taters, and green beans again


Scrooge


Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah.....dats right!!



Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin Scrooge!



 Didnt mean to leave you out


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang Messican
> 
> Scrooge
> 
> ...



Mudro 

Gotta git


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it is my lunch time you dang city slicker



City slicker ????    if that don't beat a hen a rootin' !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah.....dats right!!



That was an awesome movie. Dang times were brutal back then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang Messican
> 
> Scrooge
> 
> ...


baahumbug


greg_n_clayton said:


> City slicker ????    if that don't beat a hen a rootin' !!



what?


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quack, one of yo youngins sho is full of questions today. You fine folks go hep him out, I just don't got the heart to help him today; to easy


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Quack, one of yo youngins sho is full of questions today. You fine folks go hep him out, I just don't got the heart to help him today; to easy



Dat boy just ain't right.....
Uncle Wobert to the wescue!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

yawn~~stretch~mmmmm, soooo nice to sleep late on what is normally a work day............ been settin on the porch drankin coffee trying to decide if the cat in the cathouse is one that I had and has just now decided to come "home" for awhile.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yawn~~stretch~mmmmm, soooo nice to sleep late on what is normally a work day............ been settin on the porch drankin coffee trying to decide if the cat in the cathouse is one that I had and has just now decided to come "home" for awhile.......



You have a cathouse?


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 29, 2012)

How yalls is today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

<-------Ham sammiches!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a cathouse?



Oh yeah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How yalls is today?



You ever find yo stuff?


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You ever find yo stuff?



Yeah but i done smoked it. Now im huntin4somemorestuff.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a cathouse?


yep............


huntinstuff said:


> How yalls is today?


WONDERFUL!


Jeff C. said:


> <-------Ham sammiches!!


fixin a polish sausage dawg & chips...........


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howyoudoin?








mudracing101 said:


> Didnt mean to leave you out



Suuurrre..........



Keebs said:


> yawn~~stretch~mmmmm, soooo nice to sleep late on what is normally a work day............ been settin on the porch drankin coffee trying to decide if the cat in the cathouse is one that I had and has just now decided to come "home" for awhile.......



I sooo wanted to sleep late this mornin' but I had to take the kiddos to school! 


Come on Christmas Break! They're out for 2 weeks then!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a cathouse?







Jeff C. said:


> <-------Ham sammiches!!



<-------Deer Chili


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

Im experiencing a night time medication hangover


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Come on Christmas Break! They're out for 2 weeks then!


the one major thing I miss about driving a school bus & being a para-pro......... time off!


blood on the ground said:


> Im experiencing a night time medication hangover


 either learn to take it earlier or don't drank so late....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> the one major thing I miss about driving a school bus & being a para-pro......... time off!
> 
> either learn to take it earlier or don't drank so late....



Niquil just rocks my world


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Im experiencing a night time medication hangover



Wow. That's the most refined I've ever heard you speak.


Hey erybodies.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That's the most refined I've ever heard you speak.
> 
> 
> Hey erybodies.



do you remember when we used to be friends? ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> do you remember when we used to be friends? ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



that wasn't very nice


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Niquil just rocks my world


 yeah, it can do it!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That's the most refined I've ever heard you speak.
> 
> 
> Hey erybodies.



Hey Sista!


blood on the ground said:


> do you remember when we used to be friends? ....





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 he's "on it" 2day, ain't he?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, it can do it!
> 
> 
> Hey Sista!
> ...



Hey sista

He's always "on it". That why I like him tadeaf.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yawn~~stretch~mmmmm, soooo nice to sleep late on what is normally a work day............ been settin on the porch drankin coffee trying to decide if the cat in the cathouse is one that I had and has just now decided to come "home" for awhile.......


You have a cathouse


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a cathouse?


 What he said


Crickett said:


> Suuurrre..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love me some deer chili


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Chicken Fried chicken white gravey, with turnips, hasbrown casserrole, and mashed taters with gravey, oh and a bisquit


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey sista
> 
> He's always "on it". That why I like him tadeaf.





mudracing101 said:


> You have a cathouse
> Chicken Fried chicken white gravey, with turnips, hasbrown casserrole, and mashed taters with gravey, oh and a bisquit


 you didn't read MC's same question????
Ohlawd, here we go again............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You have a cathouse
> 
> What he said
> 
> ...



Liar


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Liar



I dont lie bout eatin woman


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont lie bout eatin woman



Now Mud, you know aint no suchathang as "chicken fried chicken".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont lie bout eatin woman


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You have a cathouse
> 
> What he said
> 
> ...



Dang Boyyy!!! 

I got all FUNKY feelin readin dat!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Boyyy!!!
> 
> I got all FUNKY feelin readin dat!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont lie bout eatin woman





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Dang Boyyy!!!
> 
> I got all FUNKY feelin readin dat!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2012)

3 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it, I needa drank . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it, I needa drank . . .



Whatcha waitin on


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2012)

Where Crickett is? I got a masterpiece of pot of my best simmerin` near about to perfection...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it, I needa drank . . .



Po me one  or \%/ \%/ \%/


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2012)

I just figured this out,there are two times in life a man does'nt understand a woman, before marriage and after marriage!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Po me one  or \%/ \%/ \%/





blood on the ground said:


> I just figured this out,there are two times in life a man does'nt understand a woman, before marriage and after marriage!



Po him one or \%/ \%/\%/


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Po me one  or \%/ \%/ \%/


that's kewl!


blood on the ground said:


> I just figured this out,there are two times in life a man does'nt understand a woman, before marriage and after marriage!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I just figured this out,there are two times in life a man does'nt understand a woman, before marriage and after marriage!



Simple as pie....ain't nuttin to it!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont lie bout eatin woman



You need an apostrophe in there somewhere! I had to read that twice before it made sense!



Nicodemus said:


> Where Crickett is? I got a masterpiece of pot of my best simmerin` near about to perfection...



Here I is! 

I still gotta post my pic! I didn't get a chance last night to post it up! 



Jeff C. said:


> Po me one  or \%/ \%/ \%/


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now Mud, you know aint no suchathang as "chicken fried chicken".


According to the Cracker Barrel there is.


Crickett said:


> You need an apostrophe in there somewhere! I had to read that twice before it made sense!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad oh and i been waitin on that chili pic all day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> You need an apostrophe in there somewhere! I had to read that twice before it made sense!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I`ll post a pic of a bowl of mine soon as it`s done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Where Crickett is? I got a masterpiece of pot of my best simmerin` near about to perfection...





Crickett said:


> You need an apostrophe in there somewhere! I had to read that twice before it made sense!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'all done flung one on me.....at least show me a pic!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all done flung one on me.....at least show me a pic!!!





Patience...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> According to the Cracker Barrel there is.
> 
> 
> My bad oh and i been waitin on that chili pic all day.





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all done flung one on me.....at least show me a pic!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


>



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Patience...



You expect too much!!! 



Crickett said:


>



Looks mighty goood, Crickett!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy





Jeff C. said:


> You expect too much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks mighty goood, Crickett!!!



My husband makes some pretty darn good chili!  That's gonna be dinner again tonight! Well, for him anyways! I had enough at lunch, don't think I need to eat more for dinner! He might not wanna sleep in the same room w/ then!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


>


 MMMmmm, just throw me some cheese & a big ol dollop of sour cream on there & I'd be in HEAven!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wife called and said she's making white chicken chili tonight


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MMMmmm, just throw me some cheese & a big ol dollop of sour cream on there & I'd be in HEAven!!!!!!!!!!



Why aint you in a tree


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Why aint you in a tree


 meh, just ain't feelin it today............... plus, I can be there in 5 minutes if I change my mind.................... hhhhmmmm, ya know..............


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MMMmmm, just throw me some cheese & a big ol dollop of sour cream on there & I'd be in HEAven!!!!!!!!!!



Ooooo....that sounds good! I have some cheese & sour cream! I'ma hafta try that! Guess I am having chili tonight!



mudracing101 said:


> Wife called and said she's making white chicken chili tonight


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


>








YUM!!! 

Gonna pay you back for that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Bubbette has a roast in the oven.
Still trying to find out what she did, or what she wants.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ooooo....that sounds good! I have some cheese & sour cream! I'ma hafta try that! Guess I am having chili tonight!



Don't worry bout it....we're havin navy beans!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette has a roast in the oven.
> Still trying to find out what she did, or what she wants.





Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry bout it....we're havin navy beans!



Tryin to find out what "I" did


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> meh, just ain't feelin it today............... plus, I can be there in 5 minutes if I change my mind.................... hhhhmmmm, ya know..............


 went anyway........nuttin..........


Crickett said:


> Ooooo....that sounds good! I have some cheese & sour cream! I'ma hafta try that! Guess I am having chili tonight!


 It'll make it "more good" I promise!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette has a roast in the oven.
> Still trying to find out what she did, or what she wants.


she wants to go to Statesboro..............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> went anyway........nuttin..........
> 
> It'll make it "more good" I promise!



Well hello stranger


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> YUM!!!
> 
> Gonna pay you back for that!


You're getting "wicked good" posting pictures, ya ol grouch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> went anyway........nuttin..........
> 
> It'll make it "more good" I promise!



Least ya went!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well hello stranger


 I ain't da stranger, I'm "always" here!
Hows the Missus & Munchkin???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well hello stranger



Hellooo there!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Least ya went!!


true, I swaunee, I wanna go spray bullets in the neighbor's yard & make their 4 dozen dogs HUSH!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2012)

Here ya go Crickett. Ol` Nick`s version.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't da stranger, I'm "always" here!
> Hows the Missus & Munchkin???


I a m always around.  They are great
  We are two molars short of a full mouth at sixteen months.


Jeff C. said:


> Hellooo there!!



Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Crickett. Ol` Nick`s version.



Dang good pitcher too, Nic!!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 29, 2012)

I got it! 

Going to work for Quest Diagnostics. 

$4.50/hour more than what I'm making now or was at my old medical lab job. Day shift with my weekends off again. 

Thanks for all the T's and P's, the whole family is thrilled that I'll be home at night again... And so am I. 

Hopefully this is my last night at this devil-hole of a place. 

Then I'll get to be back on the forum again too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Crickett. Ol` Nick`s version.


Man, that looks fit to eat! 


turtlebug said:


> I got it!
> 
> Going to work for Quest Diagnostics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> YUM!!!
> 
> Gonna pay you back for that!







Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry bout it....we're havin navy beans!







Keebs said:


> went anyway........nuttin..........
> 
> It'll make it "more good" I promise!



It was soooo good! 



Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Crickett. Ol` Nick`s version.







turtlebug said:


> I got it!
> 
> Going to work for Quest Diagnostics.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2012)

Went hunting again before dark, still no deer or yak to be seen .... BUT i did find a really really freaking big wasp nest about 20 feet in a tree.


And i want it, bad.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Went hunting again before dark, still no deer or yak to be seen .... BUT i did find a really really freaking big wasp nest about 20 feet in a tree.
> 
> 
> And i want it, bad.





Wast or hornet nest?

You kill one of them yaks, bring the hide and some meat to the Frontier Festival!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Went hunting again before dark, still no deer or yak to be seen .... BUT i did find a really really freaking big wasp nest about 20 feet in a tree.
> 
> 
> And i want it, bad.



Have you given any thought to shooting it down and catching it in a big fishing net?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got it!
> 
> Going to work for Quest Diagnostics.
> 
> ...



Congrats Tbug!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Wast or hornet nest?
> 
> You kill one of them yaks, bring the hide and some meat to the Frontier Festival!



Hornet i guess, its one of them big paper looking brown nests. That sucker is BIG, too. Almost too much fun for me to handle by my self...Just need to find somebody who dont know what it is, to help me.


Just a real big pine cone as far as they gotta know.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got it!
> 
> Going to work for Quest Diagnostics.
> 
> ...




Great news Tbug.  I am sure that it is good to be home on weekends and nights both.  Lookout deer and hogs then.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Went hunting again before dark, still no deer or yak to be seen .... BUT i did find a really really freaking big wasp nest about 20 feet in a tree.
> 
> 
> And I want to get stung bad.





There I fixed it for you slip!!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got it!
> 
> Going to work for Quest Diagnostics.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Crickett. Ol` Nick`s version.


 thanks, got a pot going myself now, thank ya'll very much!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I a m always around.  They are great
> We are two molars short of a full mouth at sixteen months.
> 
> 
> Hey


 ya'll going through the motrin like crazy???
LilD just texted me, failed the first diabetic test, passed the next one,she was soooo worried she'd be diabetic since I was when I was preggie with her!


turtlebug said:


> I got it!
> 
> Going to work for Quest Diagnostics.
> 
> ...





slip said:


> Went hunting again before dark, still no deer or yak to be seen .... BUT i did find a really really freaking big wasp nest about 20 feet in a tree.
> 
> 
> And i want it, bad.


ohlawd, I can see the headlines now...........................


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thanks, got a pot going myself now, thank ya'll very much!
> 
> ya'll going through the motrin like crazy???
> LilD just texted me, failed the first diabetic test, passed the next one,she was soooo worried she'd be diabetic since I was when I was preggie with her!
> ...





Ya`ll???? That was Crickett`s fault! I ain`t did nothin`!


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 29, 2012)

Good evening my dribblers !


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll???? That was Crickett`s fault! I ain`t did nothin`!


who *just* posted a picture?!?!? HHHhhhmmmmmmm???


Sirduke said:


> Good evening my dribblers !


 Sir is IN DA HOUSE!! Hi!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> who *just* posted a picture?!?!? HHHhhhmmmmmmm???
> 
> Sir is IN DA HOUSE!! Hi!





That was payback. I did that out of self defense.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That was payback. I did that out of self defense.


MmmmmHHHhhhmmmm, suuuuuuure.............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Ooooohhhh, looky here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quang Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quang Keebs!


 Thank you darlin', I'll take my bag of jerky now, pwease......


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank you darlin', I'll take my bag of jerky now, pwease......



oh, i DO need to get in the freezer for some deer burger!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh, i DO need to get in the freezer for some deer burger!



I got me a deer coming from SC, I'm gonna attempt some jerky myself once I get it too! (using your recipe!)


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thanks, got a pot going myself now, thank ya'll very much!
> 
> ya'll going through the motrin like crazy???
> LilD just texted me, failed the first diabetic test, passed the next one,she was soooo worried she'd be diabetic since I was when I was preggie with her!
> .


 I failed the 1st test when I was pregnant w/ my son & I had to do the 2nd longer test & the dr said it was close! Scary. My mom is type 2 diabetic! 

Post pics of the chili! 




Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll???? That was Crickett`s fault! I ain`t did nothin`!


Hey now!!! Not my fault! 



Nicodemus said:


> That was payback. I did that out of self defense.






Keebs said:


> Ooooohhhh, looky here!



QUEEN KEEBS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I failed the 1st test when I was pregnant w/ my son & I had to do the 2nd longer test & the dr said it was close! Scary. My mom is type 2 diabetic!
> 
> Post pics of the chili!
> 
> ...


 mines just the box/bag chili, I can't beat the taste, honestly..........I was diabetic when I was pregnant & my mother is insulin dependent, so yeah, all us sisters keep a check on things.......


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

I like deer burgers and chili, especially with a glass of Reisling.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I like deer burgers and chili, especially with a glass of Reisling.


 is that wine or moonshine?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> is that wine or moonshine?



Wine, but I did have some apple pie moonshine over the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Wine, but I did have some apple pie moonshine over the weekend.


 I thought you were saving ME some!!!!!!!!! how long before you head south????


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought you were saving ME some!!!!!!!!! how long before you head south????



Hopefully the week between Christmas and New Years's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> is that wine or moonshine?



It's an uber sweet desert wine.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

Backwoods Liqueur.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hopefully the week between Christmas and New Years's.


 Kewl, I'm off those days, interstate, here I come!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's an uber sweet desert wine.





KyDawg said:


> Backwoods Liqueur.


Hhhhhhmmmmmmm......... ohwell, I'll give it a shot either way!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Y'all need to quit talkin bout all that wine! I ain't got none & can't drank any w/ the medicine I'm on, on account it makes me really drowsy!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

Me too, without the meds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

Got my bottle collection started for makin some of these homemade oil lamps. The brackets are simple conduit clamps and some threaded rod from the big box store. Gotta get to Hobby Lobby to get some wicks and collars for the bottles. Hopefully will have a few of them up and running by the end of the weekend. Gonna hang a couple and let a couple more be table toppers.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all need to quit talkin bout all that wine! I ain't got none & can't drank any w/ the medicine I'm on, on account it makes me really drowsy!


 I sowwy!


KyDawg said:


> Me too, without the meds.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got my bottle collection started for makin some of these homemade oil lamps. The brackets are simple conduit clamps and some threaded rod from the big box store. Gotta get to Hobby Lobby to get some wicks and collars for the bottles. Hopefully will have a few of them up and running by the end of the weekend. Gonna hang a couple and let a couple more be table toppers.
> 
> View attachment 701853


 I LIKE!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got my bottle collection started for makin some of these homemade oil lamps. The brackets are simple conduit clamps and some threaded rod from the big box store. Gotta get to Hobby Lobby to get some wicks and collars for the bottles. Hopefully will have a few of them up and running by the end of the weekend. Gonna hang a couple and let a couple more be table toppers.
> 
> View attachment 701853



Wait till Colin starts shooting his bow again.

Pretty cool  thou.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Wait till Colin starts shooting his bow again.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 29, 2012)

Evening folks...just passing thru.  Pretend ya didn't see me!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 29, 2012)

Howdy y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening folks...just passing thru.  Pretend ya didn't see me!


 ain't happenin!


Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!


 Hey gal!

ok, my pitiful pic attempt........... but the taste was there, was out of sour cream so I subbed with cream cheese.......... reg. onions instead of green...........


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got my bottle collection started for makin some of these homemade oil lamps. The brackets are simple conduit clamps and some threaded rod from the big box store. Gotta get to Hobby Lobby to get some wicks and collars for the bottles. Hopefully will have a few of them up and running by the end of the weekend. Gonna hang a couple and let a couple more be table toppers.
> 
> View attachment 701853



Cool! I like'em too! 
Hey we might be cousins after all!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all!






Keebs said:


> ain't happenin!
> 
> Hey gal!
> 
> ok, my pitiful pic attempt........... but the taste was there, was out of sour cream so I subbed with cream cheese.......... reg. onions instead of green...........





Great now I'm hungry again!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Great now I'm hungry again!


 I think I need a "tad bit more" to be complete...........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey gal!
> 
> ok, my pitiful pic attempt........... but the taste was there, was out of sour cream so I subbed with cream cheese.......... reg. onions instead of green...........



That sure looks good!! 



Crickett said:


> Great now I'm hungry again!



Hey chick!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

Getting kinda late down there Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That sure looks good!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey chick!



Da chicks are in da house tonight! 
No talk about football!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That sure looks good!!
> Hey chick!


~~buuuuurrrrppp~  EXCUSE me............ it was!


KyDawg said:


> Getting kinda late down there Keebs.


 yeah it is & the hunting forcast sez 'tween 7:00 & 10:00 and 2:00 & 4:00......... guess I need to be shuttin it down, huh?
 I can't wait to meet you & the missus!


Crickett said:


> Da chicks are in da house tonight!
> No talk about football!


ssshhhhh, don't jinx it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

[QUOTE=Keebs;7422642

 yeah it is & the hunting forcast sez 'tween 7:00 & 10:00 and 2:00 & 4:00......... guess I need to be shuttin it down, huh?
 I can't wait to meet you & the missus!

I take the missus everywhere I go, but she keeps finding her way home.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ssshhhhh, don't jinx it!!!!!!!!!!!



Oops...,sowwy 
I'm usually the only chick hangin out in here this late @ night!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs;7422642
> 
> :D yeah it is & the hunting forcast sez 'tween 7:00 & 10:00 and 2:00 & 4:00......... guess I need to be shuttin it down said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm on vacation, 'member???  Plus, I usually "check in" most nights, just don't always post, you hold it down pretty good for us WOW's!



Oh yeah... I forgot! 

I usually just read & keep quiet in the back corner!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Oh yeah... I forgot!
> 
> I usually just read & keep quiet in the back corner!



Ok, gonna call it a night and do my BEST to get up later than normal but earlier than weekend normal.......... knowwhatImean?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, gonna call it a night and do my BEST to get up later than normal but earlier than weekend normal.......... knowwhatImean?



Me too! Battery on my phone is goin dead!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2012)

Is da WOW's power hour over with? 
Wife made passable beef stew, and daughter made some mighty fine peach cobbler. Big ol' glass of milk and watching the final quarter of the game. Pretty good night so far...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is da WOW's power hour over with?
> Wife made passable beef stew, and daughter made some mighty fine peach cobbler. Big ol' glass of milk and watching the final quarter of the game. Pretty good night so far...



Evening Rh


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Rh



sup, mountain man?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2012)

off to bed. See ya'll later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't happenin!
> 
> Hey gal!
> 
> ok, my pitiful pic attempt........... but the taste was there, was out of sour cream so I subbed with cream cheese.......... reg. onions instead of green...........



So the chili was the same just different?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I am awake so I will make a pot of coffee in case someone passes through.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2012)

TGIF to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

Got lots of work to get done today before going to my high school football playoff game tonight.

Bring on the coffee Gobblin!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 30, 2012)

Good morning PEEPS !!! 25.3 degrees in the vineyard this morning !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I am awake so I will make a pot of coffee in case someone passes through.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.
> 
> Got lots of work to get done today before going to my high school football playoff game tonight.
> 
> Bring on the coffee Gobblin!!!





greg_n_clayton said:


> Good morning PEEPS !!! 25.3 degrees in the vineyard this morning !!



morning fellers! its fryday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Good morning PEEPS !!! 25.3 degrees in the vineyard this morning !!



It's a balmy 35 degrees down here in the country burbs.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 30, 2012)

whats goin on this weekend besides Ga vs Alabama ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a balmy 35 degrees down here in the country burbs.



That in the city ??


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

I feel sorry for people who don’t drink. Because when they wake up in the morning, that’s as good as they’re going to feel all day!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is da WOW's power hour over with?
> Wife made passable beef stew, and daughter made some mighty fine peach cobbler. Big ol' glass of milk and watching the final quarter of the game. Pretty good night so far...










Hey y'all check out what Phil is doin'!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I feel sorry for people who don’t drink. Because when they wake up in the morning, that’s as good as they’re going to feel all day!!!!



Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2012)

Mernin peeps.....got stuff to do today!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin peeps.....got stuff to do today!



so you are going to my house to split more firewood for me? awesome dude!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz


King Hornet


blood on the ground said:


> I feel sorry for people who don’t drink. Because when they wake up in the morning, that’s as good as they’re going to feel all day!!!!


Yep



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all check out what Phil is doin'!


I hope he's fishin with a weedless worm.


Hankus said:


> Yep





Jeff C. said:


> Mernin peeps.....got stuff to do today!



Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all check out what Phil is doin'!



Is that a scented candle he's sittin in? 



blood on the ground said:


> so you are going to my house to split more firewood for me? awesome dude!



Where you want it stacked? 



mudracing101 said:


> King Hornet
> Yep
> 
> 
> ...



Prolly just wanted to sit on da throne!!

Kang H22!! 

Mudro


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2012)

moanin'........
Crickett, i had to do a double take at your pic. At first, i thought the elf was polluting the water.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that a scented candle he's sittin in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leave it lay, thats what 13yr olds are for


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that a scented candle he's sittin in?




Yes it's a candle!



rhbama3 said:


> moanin'........
> Crickett, i had to do a double take at your pic. At first, i thought the elf was polluting the water.





I guess he just found the closest thing by to sit in/on!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

spicycheekin samich from wendys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2012)

Off to the airport . . .


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

Ham sandwich & Buffalo ranch stax & sweet tea
Dessert: 2 Hershey kisses


Hey where's everybody @?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So the chili was the same just different?


 yeah.......


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all check out what Phil is doin'!


 I'm like Wobert, I had to look twice!


Crickett said:


> Ham sandwich & Buffalo ranch stax & sweet tea
> Dessert: 2 Hershey kisses
> 
> 
> Hey where's everybody @?


Drive by, fixin to put a batch of bell pepper jelly then head to the woods for an afternoon hunt, ya'll cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2012)

This is gonna be a looooooooooong flight with just me, my crazy 87 yr old mom and my sista...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah.......
> 
> I'm like Wobert, I had to look twice!
> 
> Drive by, fixin to put a batch of bell pepper jelly then head to the woods for an afternoon hunt, ya'll cross your fingers for me!



Well I guess ol Phil is a redneck elf. Trying to kill 2 birds w/ 1 stone! 




*fingers crossed*


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be a looooooooooong flight with just me, my crazy 87 yr old mom and my sista...



That plane's got drinks don't it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2012)

Howdy folks. Chili is simmerin` again. Keebs, good luck with the deer. Crickett, good afternoon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> That plane's got drinks don't it?




Not in front of my mom . . . 






Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Chili is simmerin` again. Keebs, good luck with the deer. Crickett, good afternoon!





clearing voice . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be a looooooooooong flight with just me, my crazy 87 yr old mom and my sista...


Crickett beat me to it......... drank up!


Crickett said:


> Well I guess ol Phil is a redneck elf. Trying to kill 2 birds w/ 1 stone!
> 
> *fingers crossed*



Thanks!


Crickett said:


> That plane's got drinks don't it?


ditto...............


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Chili is simmerin` again. Keebs, good luck with the deer. Crickett, good afternoon!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not in front of my mom . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oops! A toast of the finest bourbon, to Brother Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all check out what Phil is doin'!


CUTE


blood on the ground said:


> spicycheekin samich from wendys


Turkey sammy. I'm gonna turn into a turkey.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Not in front of my mom . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you boy


Nicodemus said:


> Oops! A toast of the finest bourbon, to Brother Quack!



 but not in front of his Mommy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2012)

Miss Mandy...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Mandy...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Keebs, Good luck this afternoon. I sure hope Hornet gets one this evening and another Saturday morning. My freezer needs filling.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Chili is simmerin` again. Keebs, good luck with the deer. Crickett, good afternoon!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Not in front of my mom . . .



Maybe  she's thinkin she could use 1 too but thinkin' the same as you! 



Nicodemus said:


> Oops! A toast of the finest bourbon, to Brother Quack!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> CUTE
> 
> Turkey sammy. I'm gonna turn into a turkey.
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

granpaw always said take life with a grain of salt, ...plus a slice of lemon, ...and a shot of tekillya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> spicycheekin samich from wendys



Firewood is split!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Off to the airport . . .



Safe travels!! 



Crickett said:


> Ham sandwich & Buffalo ranch stax & sweet tea
> Dessert: 2 Hershey kisses
> 
> 
> Hey where's everybody @?



Two my. . . 



Keebs said:


> yeah.......
> 
> I'm like Wobert, I had to look twice!
> 
> Drive by, fixin to put a batch of bell pepper jelly then head to the woods for an afternoon hunt, ya'll cross your fingers for me!





Oh.....good luck!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Chili is simmerin` again. Keebs, good luck with the deer. Crickett, good afternoon!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> CUTE
> 
> Turkey sammy. I'm gonna turn into a turkey.
> 
> ...





Here.....you need sumpin to do!!! 

 <--------Chikin stir fry!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Firewood is split!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome...........i love you man!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Firewood is split!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I REALLY don't like having to do this right after lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Keebs, Good luck this afternoon. I sure hope Hornet gets one this evening and another Saturday morning. My freezer needs filling.


 we BOTH get one .......... or more...........


blood on the ground said:


> granpaw always said take life with a grain of salt, ...plus a slice of lemon, ...and a shot of tekillya.


 I luv your granpaw!


Jeff C. said:


> Oh.....good luck!!!


 thankya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

this has been the longest day ever


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> awesome...........i love you man!!!!!



 









mrs. hornet22 said:


> I REALLY don't like having to do this right after lunch.




You looked bored!!! You know I'll catch it next time  






Keebs said:


> we BOTH get one .......... or more...........
> 
> I luv your granpaw!
> 
> thankya!




YW darlin!!! 

Spreadin da  today!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2012)

Cuz had 2 extra tickets so gonna go check this cat out tonight in Columbus. Not my typical blues style, but I'll give it a shot. Prolly be a good time no matter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> this has been the longest WEEK ever


fixed it for ya.


Jeff C. said:


> You looked bored!!! You know I'll catch it next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> fixed it for ya.



you aint kiddin!!!! hr 1/2 to go


----------



## Crickett (Nov 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Two my....



That's ALL that was left in the candy basket!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2012)

Y'all have a GREAT weekend!!!


*GO DAWGS!!!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> That's ALL that was left in the candy basket!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a GREAT weekend!!!
> 
> 
> *GO DAWGS!!!!!*



Still gots an hour to go.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cuz had 2 extra tickets so gonna go check this cat out tonight in Columbus. Not my typical blues style, but I'll give it a shot. Prolly be a good time no matter



Should be a good show.
Have fun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> spicycheekin samich from wendys


Golden corrall


Hooked On Quack said:


> Off to the airport . . .


Bye


Crickett said:


> Ham sandwich & Buffalo ranch stax & sweet tea
> Dessert: 2 Hershey kisses
> 
> 
> Hey where's everybody @?


I'm here


Keebs said:


> yeah.......
> I'm like Wobert, I had to look twice!
> 
> Drive by, fixin to put a batch of bell pepper jelly then head to the woods for an afternoon hunt, ya'll cross your fingers for me!


Choot em Keebs!!


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Chili is simmerin` again. Keebs, good luck with the deer. Crickett, good afternoon!


Hey old man


Hooked On Quack said:


> Not in front of my mom . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait you wont drink in front of your mom, thats being a gentleman



mrs. hornet22 said:


> CUTE
> 
> Turkey sammy. I'm gonna turn into a turkey.
> 
> ...


I shouldnt of laughed at that.......


blood on the ground said:


> this has been the longest day ever


been a long week , two more hours


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a GREAT weekend!!!
> 
> 
> *GO DAWGS!!!!!*



They got a football game this weekend


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Headed to da tree, ya'll close this'un out and get a fresh one goin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Headed to da tree, ya'll close this'un out and get a fresh one goin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm out ya'll have a good weekend.


----------

